#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-20
<leoquant> morgen kiwinote, zou je je naam willen toevoegen op deze pag.?: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<kiwinote> leoquant: gedaan
<sultan> echtnie :p
<sultan> goedemorgen trouwens
<leoquant> thx kiwinote
<sultan> oeps... op verkeerde pagina gekeken
<leoquant> kiwinote, Lol heb je devel toegevoegd? terecht.
<leoquant> morgen sultan
<kiwinote> leoquant: idd, dat is waar ik me tegenwoordig het meest mee bezig houd ;)
<leoquant> sultan, kunnen we/kan ik je ergens mee helpen?
<sultan> niet dat ik weet, misschien sneeuwruimen... ;-)
<leoquant> ah, ik zie het
<leoquant> u gaat een curses volgen
<sultan> lijkt me wel handig...
<sultan> zeg maar jij hoor..
<leoquant> nou ja die nick nodigt bepaals uit om de "u" vorm te gebruiken, vind je niet?
<leoquant> s=d
<leoquant> en idd veel sneeuw
<leoquant> ook hier
<sultan> nee hoor, een sultan zonder harem mag je met jij aanspreken... anders was het wel Sultan geweest :p
<sultan> hier ligt nu zoiets van 10cm, mijn zoon kwam vanmorgen even thuis zijn legerkloffie aantrekken, hij kwam uit boxmeer, daar lag dik 20cm
<sultan> heeft eerst zijn auto moeten uitgraven....
<leoquant> nou hier ook +20 cm en -7 C
<sultan> hier is de temp nog te doen, een kijken... heb een sensor buiten hangen...
<leoquant> plaatje is mooi, nu de kerst nog...
<sultan> -3.1c
<leoquant> netjes
<sultan> hoop dat eind deze week de treinen nog rijden, heb op de planning staan Kerst t/m volgend jaar bij mijn dochter in Rotterdam door te brengen
<sultan> voel er niks voor om met het gebakje van de zaak te gaan rijden...
<sultan> ten eerste veel te duur (19ct/km prive), en ten tweede hele dunne zomerbandjes...
<sultan> als ik zo lees hoe het materieel van de NS erbij staat stemt dat niet echt vrolijk....
<leoquant> ns spoort slecht bij winterweer
<leoquant> sneeuw heet nu: extreem weer
<sultan> idd
<leoquant> lol
<sultan> ik ga mijn auto maar eens uitgraven en even naar de markt... maak ik toch nog iets van mijn vakantie ;-)
<sultan> tot laters....
<leoquant> hajour, je wiki is geweldig geworden, grote stap voorwaarts
<hajour> hehe ok leoquant bedankt.
 * hajour moet even naar het ziekenhuis met haar dochter.tot later
<hajour> jammer leoquant is al weg
<hajour> JanC_, heb je even een moment?
<hajour> hai sense
<sense> hallo hajour
<hajour> ik ben aan het kijken of ik iets kan regelen als teamspeak voor in de chats voor projecten.voor mensen met schrijf/lees problemen ,slechtzienden of andere handicaps.
<hajour> en chats als bijv. leer lokalen zogezegd enzo
<hajour> probleem is alleen hoe dat te combineren met bijv. mensen die doof zijn
<hajour> ik wil de chats toegankelijk hebben voor alle mensen
<hajour> rawchid^^
<hajour> en sense
<hajour> mm jammer dat je niet alle ops tegelijkertijd kunt pingen
<sense> hajour: Dat wordt lastig, want echt goede tekst-naar-spraak en spraak-naar-tekst is er niet. Ik zou zo niet een goed geïntegreerd systeem weten, je zou iets zelf op moeten zetten.
<hajour> ja sense ik ben al bezig met me team om een spraak programma met stem commando te maken met realistische stem .maar ik zoek een voorlopige oplossing
<sense> festival?
<hajour> maker van festival,en van simons listen en van sonic hebben we al in ons team.
<hajour> alle knappe koppen die ooit aan zoiets hebben gewerkt of gemaakt hebben we in ons team
<hajour> bijna alle
<hajour> de rest ben ik aan het verzamelen nog
<hajour> hai leoquant
<commandoline> hajour: Is het probleem niet meer speech2text? Zelfs espeak kan tekst verstaanbaar uitspreken...
<hajour> Pendulum van acce
<hajour> pff
<hajour> sorry
<hajour> mm het gaat erom dat als er problemen zijn met bijv.motorische of met handen.ze dan kunnen praten met de rest indien nodig
<leoquant> als ik eboard start krijg ik:  "How about a nice game of chess leon?" ; eboard
<hajour> ik wil mijn chat van mijn team toegankelijk hebben voor alle mensen
<leoquant> via: espeak -s 140 -v en-westindies "How about a nice game of chess leon?" ; eboard
<leoquant> geeft een warm gevoel
<hajour> hehe nice game of chess geeft warm gevoel ?:P
<hajour> ik heb gister al zo n uur met pendulum leider van het accessibility team erover gehad
<hajour> pendulum heeft zelf ook problemen met typen vanwege hand problemen dus ze begrijpt het als de beste
<hajour> maar wel raar dat met eboard  en espeak leoquant
<leoquant> nee, sorry dat ik jullie onderbrak...
<hajour> pendulum had het over of het programma dasher niet wat was
<leoquant> heb ik geprobeerd
<leoquant> oxford geloof ik he
<leoquant> zeer traag
<hajour> ja ik dacht het wel
<leoquant> maar blijft een zeer goed iets
<hajour> maar desnoods gaan we kijken of we niet een server van buiten ubuntu kunnen gebruiken voor iets als teamspeak
<leoquant> wat commandoline zegt wil ik
<leoquant> speech2text
<leoquant> DNS
<leoquant> over niet al te lange tijd zal ik moeten dualbooten met windows
<hajour> mm misschien kan commandoline  je hiermee helpen
<hajour> o hoezo leoquant ?
<leoquant> mijn arm gaat langzaam naar de kloten, soory voor dat woord
<hajour> geeft niet hoor
<leoquant> overbelasting
<UndiFineD> commandoline, ik heb nog een leerling voor je
<commandoline> hajour: Nee, helaas niet.
<leoquant> en dragon naturally speaking is zoooo goed
<leoquant> maar soi, geen gezeur van mijn kant
<leoquant> punt
<hajour> wat denk je waarom ik zo graag dat programma gemaakt wil hebben?:) juist om te zorgen dat iedereen overal zoveel mogelijk kan meedoen aan alles.:)
 * leoquant is blij met de curses van commandoline 
<leoquant> precies hajour
<leoquant> ik volg het
<UndiFineD> leoquant, we hebben van ongeveer 100 mannen en vrouwen verspreid over het land inspraak nodig op voxforge.org
<hajour> leoquant, ze realiseren het niet maar een deel van mijn linkerhand heb ik al geen gevoel meer in
<hajour> en geen kracht
<leoquant> hajour, sorry bout that.....
<leoquant> UndiFineD, yep
<leoquant> je bedoelt inspreken he?
<hajour> soms heb ik hulp nodig van me kinderen of UndiFineD om me eigen eten te snijden
<UndiFineD> ja
<leoquant> das het minste wat ik kan doen idd
<hajour> zo ik kan het me heel goed indenken en ik ga het zeker oplossen al is het het laatste wat ik doe
<leoquant> hajour, als jje jezelf maar niet voorbij loopt he....take care
<leoquant> stap voor stap
 * hajour is ook heel erg blij met de lessen van commandoline 
<leoquant> +1
<leoquant> ben erg benieuwd
<leoquant> heb er zin in ook
<hajour> weet ik leoquant en ondertussen let het team ook al op of ik ga slapen :(
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> luisteren he ツ
<leoquant> ik ga thee
<leoquant> latersz
<hajour> laters leoquant
<casandera> hoi
<hajour> casandera, is mijn oudste dochter
<hajour> RawChid, ^^ leoquant , JanC_ . sense, commandoline , johanvd , kiwinote , Cees
<JanC_> hoi ☺
<hajour> ze is een beetje verlegen JanC
<JanC> is niet erg, op IRC is het altijd goed eerst even te kijken en te volgen zodat je ziet hoe alles zo'n beetje gaat...
<hajour> hehe ja ik weet het
<leoquant> sense ping
<leoquant> iemand een ingeving over de reapproval morgen 10.00. Is veel community/goed bedoelde support de bedoeling, of juist helemaal niet
<RawChid> Aanwezigheid is altijd goed :)
<leoquant> Op de achtergrond neem ik aan. Klinkt logisch.
<leoquant> tot dan zou ik zeggen
<leoquant> RawChid, en niet meestemmen he!
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> Hehe, ik zal er op letten ;)
<leoquant> haha later people
<RawChid> Later
<RawChid> sense, misschien een beetje laat. Maar ik zie niets over de Maandelijkse voortgang die we tegenwoordig bijhouden op de herkeuringspagina.
<RawChid> Misschien nog het melden waard. Op de pagina of tijdens de meeting
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-21
<hajour> hai all
<Ronnie> het
<Ronnie> hey*
<hajour> bezig met voorbereidingen voor me team meeting van 28 dec .pff administratie
<Ronnie> jaja bureaucratie
<Ronnie> vanavond wordt Ubuntu-nl loco herkeurd
<Ronnie> misschien wel interresant om ook bij te zijn
<hajour> maar mijn dag kan niet meer stuk vandaag.ik heb net een file van een team lid gekregen van een boek van nietsche cheers
<Ronnie> 22:00 in #ubuntu-meetign
<Ronnie> meeting*
<hajour> ja is goed ik zal er zijn
<hajour> moet ik nog iets doen ook?
<hajour> he leoquant
<leoquant> goedemiddag
<hajour> goedemiddag nog ja
<hajour> beetje gaar .5 uur in dat stomme ziekenhuis geweest in groningen met 1 van me dochters
<leoquant> dat is er lang hajour
<leoquant> g
<Ronnie> hajour: meekijken is denk ik wel genoeg hoor
<Ronnie> ik moet gaan eten nu
<Ronnie> tot vanavond dan
<hajour> zijn niet eens op de hoogte van de laatste research resultaten
<hajour> ok ronnie eet smakelijk
<hajour> tot vanavond
<leoquant> eet ze
<hajour> echt erg en dat is dan een academisch ziekenhuis
<hajour> ik moest het hun vertellen en dan niet geloven he
<leoquant> hajour, dat je als patient/leek  beter op de hoogte bent dan de specialisten?
<hajour> heb ze gezegd dat ze maar beter nog even hun kennis konden opvijzelen.bij de links van het argelogie research instituut in utrecht o.a.
<hajour> voor dat ze een conclusie trekken over mijn dochter
<hajour> ja pff ik was echt boos
<leoquant> hajour, let wel dit kanaal wordt gelogd he, prive dingen ook...
<hajour> ik heb 150 research resultaten inclusief onderzoek methoden door gelezen laatste 6 maanden
<hajour> maakt me niks uit
<leoquant> ok
<hajour> heb het hun ook recht in hun gezicht gezegd ik ben geen huichelaar.ik zeg wat ik denk
<hajour> en ik heb geen lelijke woorden gezegd alleen wel op een nette manier (laatste koste me behoorlijk wat moeite)wat ik ervan vond
<leoquant> hebben ze in groningen een specialisme dan?
<leoquant> welke?
<hajour> academisch ziekenhuis betekent dat er artsen worden opgeleid.maar de specialisten van voedings alergie zitten in utrecht en US weet ik en frankrijk en duitsland zit er 1.UKook.
<leoquant> hajour, ik weet alles van ziekenhuizen trust me, allergie dus
<leoquant> waarom niet naar utrecht?
<leoquant> je mag toch elk ziekenhuis  raadplegen, second opinion.
<hajour> o als ze echt moeilijk gaan doen ga ik ook naar utrecht.alleen de reiskosten nekken me nu al :(
<leoquant> reiskosten krijg je vergoed afaik
<leoquant> dat zijn alle kosten die je maakt tengevolge van ziekte
<leoquant> mitsin de polis etc
<hajour> ik heb tot nu toe geen cent gekregen .vorige maand alleen al zat ik op 180 euro reiskosten daardoor
<leoquant> dat loopt aardig op zo...
<hajour> ja in de aanvullende maar dat deel is al op door medicijnkosten en dat dekt ie niet eens
<hajour> ik betaal al vanaf july 89 euro per maand aan medicijn kosten
<hajour> erg fijn als je minimum hebt
<leoquant> niet dus
<hajour> precies
<leoquant> verder heb je recht op een tegemoet koming ziektekosten
<hajour> maar geen keus dus gewoon doorgaan
<hajour> ja daar betaal ik me ziektekosten verzekering van
<leoquant> dat in uw geval de moeite waard zal zijn
<leoquant> ok
<hajour> ik alle belasting gedoe maar tja de kosten zijn hoger.als ik de kinderbijslag niet had.had ik geen eten gehad.
<leoquant> maar wat doe ik, ik lijk zo wel een ombudsman , terwijl ik geen verstand heb van deze zaken!
<hajour> hehe np
 * leoquant roept zichzelf tot de orde en helpt zoonlief koken
<hajour> geeft niet vind het lief dat je probeert te helpen hoor
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> spreek u later
<hajour> hehe kookze
<hajour> en eetsmakelijk
<leoquant> dank
<hajour> ik hoef lekker niet te koken .me dochter kookt vandsaag
<hajour> hee commandoline
<commandoline> hoi
<hajour> ik ga even eten tot later/o
<RawChid> Over een half uur is de herkeuring van Ubuntu NL in #ubuntu-meeting ;)
<UndiFineD> RawChid, 22.00 >
<UndiFineD> ok ben er bij
<RawChid> Yeppa
<leoquant> vroeger gaf !schedule de agenda
<RawChid> Vroeger was alles beter :P
<Ronnie> zou dit niet per kanaal anders zijn, leoquant
<leoquant> nee twee channel check gedaan zelfde resultaat
<leoquant> !meeting
<leoquant> misschien
<UndiFineD> ehm waarom word mwanzo niet genoemd ?
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeamApprovalApplication#Future
<UndiFineD> lijkt me logisch dat ze nieuwe initiatieven willen horen
<leoquant> UndiFineD, mwanzo is drie/vier weekjes oud
<UndiFineD> dan nog
<UndiFineD> als het je tijd kost
<UndiFineD> en leden activeert
<RawChid> mwanzo was er nog niet echt toen de bulk van het werk aan die pagina is gedaan
<RawChid> Zou inderdaad best genoemd mogen worden, maar is nu een beetje laat
<leoquant> sense is in charge nu, eerst maar de reapproval doen lijkt mij.
<UndiFineD> al een oproepje in #ubuntu-nl gedaan om aantemoedigen ?
<leoquant> nee, ik wil het initiatief wel in topic hebben
<leoquant>  /set topic etc
<sense> RawChid: Dat was inderdaad de moeite van het noemen waard, maar om nu de pagina aan te passen lijkt me niet heel geschikt, aangezien de leden van de 'LoCo Council' zich vast aan het inlezen zijn, of zich al ingelezen hebben. Ik zal het wel noemen wanneer het kan, maar ook zonder Mwanzo denk ik dat we wel door de herkeuring komen.
<RawChid> Ja, dat zijn niet echt showstoppers lijkt me
 * leoquant hoopt op een afhamer meeting, een formaliteit en dan voorwaarts
<JanC> je kan mwanzo altijd noemen tijdens de meeting
<sense> ja
<hajour> moet ik me nog inschrijven voor de team meeting ofzo?zie het net staan
<Ronnie> sense, weet jij of SWAT op de hoogte is?
<sense> Ronnie: nee
<sense> Maar volgens mij heb ik hem wel ingelicht.
<hajour> o en uh misscien helpt het al loop ik er liever niet mee te showen maar http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/12/06/why-it-matters/
<sense> Ik heb in ieder geval geblogd (ook op Planet Ubuntu NL) en een forumbericht geplaatst over de vergadering, dus hij moet het hebben kunnen zien.
<RawChid> Ik vind dat ie op de hoogte is
<Ronnie> grote kans dat SWAT beide gemist heeft
<sense> Ik kan niet iedereen persoonlijk via de door hem of haar gewenste methode op de hoogte stellen van zaken die ze misschien wel willen weten.
<Ronnie> is ook helemaal geen verwijt sense ;)
<sense> hajour: Leuk! Mooi gedicht. Misschien dat we het ergens in kunnen passen tijdens de vergadering. :)
<sense> Ronnie: Weet ik ook wel, hoor. :)
<RawChid> Zeker leuk hajour, misschien kunnen we ook eens iets doen met een NL versie?
<hajour> ja nou ja .het is niet bedoeld als van kijk eens hoe goed ik ben oke?
<hajour> ik vind het best .
<hajour> als het ubuntu-nl helpt
<sense> Het kan ook zijn: kijk eens hoe goed de Ubuntu-mensen van Nederland zijn. :)
<RawChid> Ach, ik vind het gewoon leuk
<hajour> benoem het feit dat we nieuwe leraren hebben
<hajour> heel belangrijk zeker ook mwanzo
<hajour> hehe word er nog verlegen van hier
<sense> Dat is inderdaad goed om  te noemen. Kennis doorgeven is heel belangrijk.
<RawChid> Succes sense !
<sense> bedankt :)
<Cees> linkje https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<sense> Trouwens, ga niet allemaal dingen roepen zonder dat er om gevraagd wordt. Het lijkt me het beste wanneer ik het woord voer wanneer ze ons iets vragen, dan houden we het overzichtelijk.
<hajour> mwanzo ook het leren aan nieuwe leden van wiki launchpad en doorstromen.en samenwerken
<leoquant> sense +1
<leoquant> succes!
<Cees> :x
<Ronnie> succes sense
<sense> bedankt
<hajour> niet ba g zijn om iets toe te voegen.echt
<hajour> ba g=bang
<Ronnie> de wave is gestart
<leoquant> waar is paultag?
<sense> Nu nog wachten op mensen van de LoCo Council.
<sense> De agenda is trouwens wel erg leeg.
<sense> Alleen Ubuntu NL staat erop.
<Gotiniens> ai
<Ronnie> sense linkje agenda?
<Gotiniens> dan kunnen ze concentreren op de min punten :S
<leoquant> geen complete council...
<hajour> o denk erom accessibility is een pre nu in ubuntu
<sense> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<Ronnie> dank
<sense> Czajkowski liet net weten op Twitter net thuis te zijn.
<hajour> toegangkelijkheid voor alle mensen daar zijn ze allemaal mee bezig daar.btw ik ken merendeel van de engelse in de meeting
<leoquant> ik heb ook niet de hele avond....
<RawChid> Czajkowski is de leider?
<hajour> volgens mij  niet
<leoquant> paultag net gepingd
<RawChid> Waar wordt er op gewacht dan?
<Gotiniens> ben ik er nog?
<Gotiniens> mijn wifi crashte weer eens...
<Gotiniens> pff
<Cees> op de ierse #ns :)
<UndiFineD> paultag is een startrek fan
<hajour> hebben jullie wel mwanzo toegevoegd en de python lessen?
<UndiFineD> de vertaalslag die we hebben gemaakt voor maverick
<Gotiniens> de ubuntu-manual noemen
<JanC> staat op de wikipagina  ;)
<UndiFineD> niet teveel, was een beetje brutaal :P
<RawChid> Verder hebben de onderliggende teams ook maandelijkse vergaderingen
<RawChid> Docu, en vertaal that is
<Cees> https://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/FindPage?action=fullsearch&advancedsearch=1&and_terms=voortgangteams&or_terms=&not_terms=&mtime=&categories=&language=&mimetype=&titlesearch=1
<Cees> beetje lang :|
<RawChid> Daar is al een pagina van Cees
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/ListMaandelijkseVoortgang
<Cees> dank RawChid
<RawChid> Toevallig gister nog een 'bug' uit gehaald
<leoquant> ok klaar
<Gotiniens> ik wil de uitslag nu weten...
<leoquant> gaat via de mailinglist
<Gotiniens> normaal niet
<Gotiniens> normaal gaat de stemming tijdens de meeting
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> ze waren niet compleet
<Gotiniens> maar omdat er nu wat afwezig zijn duurt het even
<leoquant> geen sunst. kritiek
<leoquant> b
<Gotiniens> ja maar ik ben ongeduldig in dingen die ik graag wil
<leoquant> mijn glazen bol zegt dat we weer kredietwwardig zijn
<sense> Ah, ik zie hier ook nog dingen die ik had kunnen noemen. Jammer, hadden jullie ook wel mogen doen hoor, aan het eind of zo. Zal wel niet heel veel uitmaken met zo'n wiki-pagina, denk ik.
<UndiFineD> het had beter gekund ... nhandler zat tijdens de meeting wat te spelen met zn irssi script
<asfyxia> 'Navond allemaal ;-)
<hajour> yep maar ik heb hem net vsan mwanzo nog exstra onder de neus gedouwd en van de python teacher
<hajour> ik weet niet waarom maar ze willen absoluut dat ik daar blijf terwijl het werk net zo goed door een ander gedaan kan worden wat ik doe
<Gotiniens> hajour, waar heb je het over?
<hajour> m nhandler die zit te spelen met het irssi uit verveling is niet zo mooi
<hajour> altijd als er iets geregeld moet worden is het eerst aan nhandler vragen
<hajour> zegt wel een hoop denk ik
<hajour> ja ach ik had een gedicht gemaakt en zo n 10 problemen met mogelijke oplossingen van accessibility neergezet
<hajour> en toen brak de hel los leek wel tjee het is niet eens zon mooi gedicht zo goed ben ik niet
<hajour> o hajour i love your poem enz.ik voelde me daar een beetje opgelaten door eerlijk gezegd
<hajour> al die aandacht ben ik niet gewoon
<hajour> maar ze gingen op hogerhand in ene luisteren en dat was goed
<hajour> het gedicht kwam namelijk op de jono bacon site
<hajour> en in ene kwamen ze van firefox en cronicle en dergelijke advies vragen aan mij
<JanC> nhandler is geen lid v/h loco council hé, die mocht doen wat hij wilde...  :P
<hajour> ik had echt zoiets van wauwwat gebeurt me nou
<hajour> maar hij heeft blijkbaar wel behoorlijk wat invloed
<JanC> hajour: nhandler is Ubuntu IRC op en medewerker aan het Freenode netwerk
<hajour> tja en toen had ik weer eens een implusieve ingeving wat ik direct uitvoerde het speechcontrol eam
<hajour> ik zie wat ik zie
<hajour> en dat heb ik in een week compleet gekregen
<hajour> hai asfyxia
<hajour> belangrijk vinden ze ieder geval toegankelijkheid van ubuntu voor alle mensen inclusief de mensen met handicap.doorgeven van kennis.socialiteit in ze algeheel
<hajour> toegankelijkheid houd dus ook in een toegankelijke website
<hajour> met makkelijke te vinden informatie
<hajour> ik ga morgen wel werken aan de lijst die leoquant vroeg voor de wiki hier
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-22
<leoquant> RawChid, ping
<leoquant> : https://edge.launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-nl  needs severe attention
<leoquant> "wat inhoud dat mensen ..."
<leoquant> "wordt je toegelaten ...."
<RawChid> Dag leoquant
<RawChid> Wanneer ga je eens weg van dat edge. :P
<leoquant> RawChid, nooit
<leoquant> het blijft behelpen met mij
<leoquant> maar ook met die taaldingetjes
<leoquant> GUFW vertaald, staat op paars in launchpad, mag wel groen wat mij betreft
<leoquant> just like that
<RawChid> Maar wat was nou eigenlijk je punt over die URL naar het vertaalteam?
<leoquant> fauwten in de taal
<leoquant> in de intro RawChid
<leoquant> launchpad vertaalteam
<leoquant> : https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-nl , maar ik zou het maar zo verkeerd kunnen hebben
<RawChid> Ah, ik zie het
<RawChid> Ik zal de het doorgeven aan de owner
<leoquant> geef ook maar door dat ik graag dat vertaalde projecten op groen kunnen
<leoquant> wow wat een zin....
<leoquant> ik graag wil
<RawChid> Dat mag je zelf doorgeven
<leoquant> (heb ik gedaan, geen reactie)
<RawChid> Mja, ik weet het niet precies, maar het kan best zijn dat het niet zo makkelijk is als het lijkt.
<leoquant> nevermind ik vraag de gufw devs wel om groen
<leoquant> bizar
 * leoquant vraagt zich af of de reapproval rond is
<leoquant> en welke mailinglijst bedoeld wordt
<RawChid> Ik gok een private lijst
<RawChid> Maar dat weet ik niet zeker
<leoquant> RawChid, is het mogelijk via irc vertaalmarathons te doen? :P
<leoquant> zomaar een idee
<leoquant> men verzamelt wat talenten, men focust op eventuele achterstand
<leoquant> achterstanden
<RawChid> Dat gebeurt
<RawChid> Spurts of sprints worden ze genoemd. En zijn vaak een tijdje voor de nieuwe release (2 maanden ofzo)
<leoquant> waar staat/staan die aankondigingen?
<leoquant> en is er veel respons op die oproepen?
<RawChid> De vorige keer was een groot succes
<RawChid> UndiFineD had volgens mij ook veel geholpen, ik heb zelf nooit meegedaan
<leoquant> ok, dus mwanzo door voor gebruiken is volstrekt onnodig
<UndiFineD> ja ik help nog steeds
<leoquant> een volgende keer doe ik zeker mee
<UndiFineD> wel handig om toekomstige leden erop te wijzen
<leoquant> via mwanzo UndiFineD ?
<leoquant> (onder andere...
<UndiFineD> nouja, dat het nuttig werk is
<UndiFineD> in principe kunne ze dit al weten via ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> wat er van leden verwacht wordt enzo
<leoquant> ok
<UndiFineD> ik vertaal omdat het nuttig is, niet voor mij, maar mn kids
<leoquant> want dat staat dan op website van u-nl?
<leoquant> de aankondiging?
<hajour> even terug lezen.o btw leoquant je begrijpt dat wat werd gezegd in offtopic chat niet voor de harde kern hier was bedoeld?de commentaar bedoel ik
<UndiFineD> hmmm, nee ik kwam er bij toeval
<leoquant> UndiFineD, dat bedoel ik
<leoquant> als ik het wist had ik meegedaan
<UndiFineD> nou zit ik ook niet dagelijks op de nederlandse site
<leoquant> hajour, welk commentaar? en waar offtopic?
<UndiFineD> trijntje / hannie poste de chatroom link voor de vertaal spurt
<leoquant> ah ik moet meer online..
<UndiFineD> dat was in augustus
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> hoeveel leden hadden jullie toen?
<UndiFineD> sindsdien probeer ik wekelijks een paar uur aan vertalen te besteden
<hajour> gister na de meeting
<UndiFineD> leden ? geen idee
<leoquant> hajour, ik begrijp je niet
<leoquant> UndiFineD,  hoeveel deden er ongeveer mee bedoel ik
<leoquant> dus hannie/trijntje deelt de vertaaltaken in
<leoquant> lijkt me leuk
<leoquant> zo'n sessie
<UndiFineD> :)
<hajour> ja ach ik heb me mond open getrokken over dat als iedereen al is het maar een kwartiertje per week zou helpen .het dan ook leuk blijft voor iedereen daar kwam het in het kort op neer
<UndiFineD> laatst ben ik een beetje brutaal geweest en chromium toegevoegd:  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/Status
<leoquant> hajour, waar heb je dat gezegd? hier?
<hajour> btw phillw heeft hulp aangeboden aan jullie hier
<hajour> in ubuntu-nl offtopic
<leoquant> ah
<hajour> hij bood ze vriendschap aan.hij is van lubuntu
<UndiFineD> en UBT
<leoquant> hajour, je hebt in offtopic je verhaal gehouden over inzet enzo
<hajour> ja
<hajour> er loopt hier meer mensen met skills rond dan je denkt.
<hajour> loopt-=lopen
<hajour> bij wijze van spreken dan .:P
<leoquant> ja zeer veel talenten, klopt!
<leoquant> en onze philw gaat ons helpen?
 * hajour ziet in gedachte al mensen lopen over  de code s :P
<leoquant> ha
<UndiFineD> leoquant, hij is bereid daartoe
<hajour> ja hij wil wel helpen
<hajour> kijk ik zie wel veel.maar niet alles.vergeet niet dat ik nog maar een padawan ben.phillw heeft bergen ervaring
<leoquant> waar zou philw mee kunnen helpen? hebben jullie het daar over gehad?
<leoquant> gaat over enkel het speechtotext gedeelte
<leoquant> of over iets anders?
<UndiFineD> opzetten van het hele mwanzo gebeuren
<leoquant> kijk
<hajour> als jullie dat willen natuurlijk
<leoquant> ik zou heel graag een acces. gedelte willen toevoegen aan mwanzo
<leoquant> maar dan Nederlandstalig
<leoquant> in ieder geval het project en de vertaling
<leoquant> maar jullie zitten al internat. en dat is veel beter
<UndiFineD> hmmm, ik heb er nog eens over na gedacht, hoewel gezamelijk lesgeven/krijgen een goed idee is, mis je potentiele leden als je niet snel reageerd, het is dan ook misschien wel handig om iedere leerling, dan ook een mentor aan te wijzen.
<leoquant> maar de spinof/resultaten via mwanzo ook laten lopen
<leoquant> zodat nederlandstaligen in ider geval op de hoogte zijn van het iniriatief!
<leoquant> hmm veel errors...
<UndiFineD> het is echt niet zo dat je internationaal beter zit
<leoquant> dan bouw je een kern op van nederl. acces. belangstellenden
<RawChid> Bij het vertaalteam wordt er officieel ook met mentoren gewerkt
<leoquant> UndiFineD, denk het wel. alleen al Rainct heeft al zoveel gedaan
<RawChid> Als aspirant-lid heb je een mentor, en later wordt je misschien volledig lid.
<leoquant> RawChid, dat klinkt logisch
<UndiFineD> het mentorschap is bedoeld als een stukje begeleiding
<UndiFineD> een aanspreekpunt voor je probleempjes
<leoquant> dit is mijn kernpunt: zodat nederlandstaligen in ider geval op de hoogte zijn van het iniriatief!
<leoquant> van jullie
<leoquant> en kunnen bidragen
<UndiFineD> yep
<leoquant> dat zou via mwanzo kunnen
<leoquant> maar core dev blijft internationaal imo
<UndiFineD> ok, dus phillw bied hulp vanuit ubt, dus dan kun je die kennis vertalen en gebruiken
<leoquant> generale hulp heb ik niets aan
<leoquant> ben zelf ubuntubeginner geweest
<leoquant> ik weet hoe die structuur werkt
<UndiFineD> ja dat weet ik
<leoquant> vind het niet geschikt voormwanzo
<leoquant> we zijn te klein
<leoquant> dat is onze zwakte
<leoquant> maar ook ons sterke punt
<UndiFineD> de structuur hoeft ook niet exact hetzelfe te zijn
<leoquant> hajour is boos weg? nee toch?
<UndiFineD> nee ne
<UndiFineD> vastloper
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> das gek hier lopen toetsen ook vast
<leoquant> de tab met name
<UndiFineD> maargoed, ik zat ook meer dan de lessen te denken
<leoquant> dus hier via mwanzo verwijzen naar wat er allemaal voor acces.
<UndiFineD> aan*
<leoquant> dingen vertalen, mensen enthousiast maken
<leoquant> en onderbrengen in subteams
<leoquant> +1
<UndiFineD> precies
<UndiFineD> en de mentor is meer bedoelt als direct aanspreekpunt
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> kijk voor canon. is acces. speerpunt
<UndiFineD> en met zon mentor kun je dan ook makkelijk leerlingen helpen als bepaalde lessen al begeoonen zijn ofzo
<UndiFineD> bleh
<UndiFineD> begonnen
<UndiFineD> wie moet wachten loopt weg
<leoquant> misschien zouden we een nederlandstalige acces. wiki kunnen linken aan mwanzo en andersom
<UndiFineD> dat is zeker wel mogelijk
<leoquant> wat kernpunt: activeren van leden
<leoquant> duh...daar is mwanzo nu net voor
<leoquant> ik kan het menu in de mwanzo wiki niet aanpassen
<leoquant> geen skills voor
<leoquant> ik hoop dat ronnie daar tijd voor heeft
<leoquant> anders moet het even wachten
<leoquant> dan kan de wiki alvast gemaakt worden
<leoquant> maar
<leoquant> ik moet naar fysio nu....
<leoquant> helaas
<UndiFineD> sterkte
<leoquant> dank
<leoquant> ik heb helemaal geen zin....
<hajour> hehe ik ken dat leoquant
<UndiFineD> veels te koud om naar buiten te gaan
<UndiFineD> alleen als het moet
<UndiFineD> dag commando regel
<hajour> hai commandoline
<commandoline> hoi UndiFineD & hajour
<leoquant> hajour, UndiFineD jullie idee, en access. is toegevoegd aan de mwanzo wiki met een link naar de intern. wiki
<UndiFineD> ok :)
<hajour> mooi
<leoquant> nu nog een link naar de nederl. wiki ツ
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<leoquant> ook hier zouden we access kunnen toevoegen als focuspunten van teamleden..
<leoquant> maar dat vind ik niet zo sterk
<leoquant> maar het kan wel, dan ben jedirect contactpersoon in nl voor access.
<leoquant> ik bedoel het schema
 * UndiFineD wijst naar hajour 
<hajour> mm oke
<leoquant> zien jullie de wijzigingen?
<UndiFineD> nee, geef de link maar
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<leoquant> voorbeeld launchpad team
<leoquant> en onder mwanzo-nl
<UndiFineD> ben een beetje lui en moet zo nog de kou in
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> latersz
<leoquant> veder kun je een workshop maken he...over access.
<leoquant> soi
<UndiFineD> komt goed
<hajour> mm 2 dingen tegelijk werkt niet echt.shrijf net dingen van ubuntu op me boodschappenlijstje :P
<RawChid> Accessibility is toegankelijkheid?
<hajour> ja
<hajour> toegankelijkheid voor alle mensen.dus ook voor slechtziende doven mensen motorisch gehandicapt blinde kleurenblind o.a.
<RawChid> Op de wiki staat het nog in het engels
<hajour> ik weet niet wat leoquant van plan was nog.hij is even weg op het moment
<RawChid> ;)
<hajour> dat hij dingen hier in chat zette was ik ook tegelijkertijd een boodschappen lijstje aan het maken
<hajour> en 2 dingen tegelijkertijd werkte niet zo goed ook omdat ik bijna anderhalf uur te laat was met me medicijnen
<hajour> kwam ik net  pas achter :P
<RawChid> En die vrouwen steeds tegen mij zeggen dat mannen geen twee dingen tegelijk kunnen
<hajour> lol
<hajour> zonder medicijnen 10 dingen tegelijkertijd maar niet goed werkt ook niet bepaald :P
<RawChid> lol, "er zijn 10 soorten programmeurs, zij die 10 dingen tegelijk kunnen en zij die dat niet kunnen" :P
<hajour> geen medicijnen is chaos
<hajour> geen concentratie
<hajour> bah ik heb waarschijnlijk een bevroren afvoerleiding van me wasmachine
<leoquant> hajour en UndiFineD : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<UndiFineD> hajour, kijkt momenteel nog ff een kerstfilm met de kids
<leoquant> ik heb de link naar het spraakcontrole initiatief erbij gezet
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> dus de bedoeling is die wikipagina naar nl te vertalen, is dat correct
<leoquant> dan begin ik daar morgen mee
<UndiFineD> ehm, ja dat kan wel gedaan worden :)
<UndiFineD> let wel dat het nog in ontwikkeling is
<leoquant> meer reclame lijkt er niet in te zitten voor jullie project....
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> komt goed
<leoquant> asfyxia, ping
<UndiFineD> enne let op jezelf, zon fysio sessie lijkt me ook vermoeiend
<leoquant> wil je direct unaffil. zijn: please   /set irc_join_delay 8  dan word je eerst door de server "gezien", waarna je joint.....
<leoquant> in de verschillende kanalen
<leoquant> bye en groet
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-23
<hajour> ik ga naar bed want ik heb morgen Engelse les morgen om 10.00.en dan wil ik wel uitgerust zijn.tot morgen allemaal
<Ronnie> hajour, leoquant: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/programmeren/ik-wil-gaan-programmeren-wat-eerst/ ik plaats wel een bericht op het forum naar de workshop
<leoquant> top
<leoquant> Ronnie, wat voor het project van hajour heel goed zou zijn is een link naar voxforge waar je je stem uitleent voor het project om zo spraakherkenning beter te maken, dat kan in een workshop. verder heb ik g=hun wiki vertaald en gelinkt via mwanzo
<leoquant> dat zou wel wat begeleiding behoefen (dat inspreken van tekst enzo
<leoquant> f=v
<hajour> hai all .ik had even wat dingen irl hier
<hajour> mooi leoquant
<leoquant> hajour, de vertaling is voor 99% gedaan, behalve wat heel technische termen
<leoquant> je hebt je reclame
<hajour> XD
<leoquant> tip: maak een workshop via irc
<leoquant> over hoed je stem uit te lenen via voxforge
<leoquant> om spraakherkenning te verbeteren
<UndiFineD> leoquant, daar heb ik al mooie voorbeelden van, van doctormo
<leoquant> -d
<leoquant> prachtig!
<hajour> ik heb gister van het  koffice program het laatste deel vertaald van wat er boven aan stond op launchpad.moet alleen nog nagekeken worden
<leoquant> zou een geweldige workshop kunnen worden
<hajour> van engels naar nederlands
<leoquant> ok
<hajour> nou ja vannacht :P
<leoquant> nou jullie hebben een prominente plek binnen wmanzo dacht ik
<leoquant> succes
<hajour> ik kab het wel.ik weet de woorden maar daarna moet ik het eerst nakijken op spelling
<leoquant> als ik kan helpen hoor ik het
<hajour> en dan pas kan ik het daar neerzetten
<hajour> heel erg bedankt leoquant
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/ daar vind je de link naar de vertaalde wiki
<hajour> ik had gehoord dat dat nodig was.en jullie helpen ook.dus kon ik op die manier iets terug doen hoopte ik
<leoquant> ?<zoals bijvoorbeeld het Ubuntu accessibility team, of deelname aan het spraakcontrole initiatief van een Nederlandse Ubuntero; Manuèla Popping. Een Nederlandstalige wiki van dit project vind je hier. >?
<leoquant> ok?
<hajour> ik had het net al bekeken :))
<leoquant> dan ga ik te bed
<leoquant> dag!
<UndiFineD> truste
<hajour> en heel erg bedankt leoquant
<hajour> en welterusten
<hajour> nog een klein half uurtje dan heb ik engelse les
<hajour> leoquant,  heb je al de meeting page gelezen onder in progress?https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
<hajour> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> is er iets wat ik zou moeten lezen? het lijkt mij een log?
<hajour> ja onder in progress .waar michealH mee bezig is
<leoquant> juist
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> doet hij mee aan een talking bot?
<hajour> yep
<hajour> die zegt wat in chat word gezegd en typt in chat wat jij zegt
<leoquant> fun
<leoquant> very nice
<hajour> dus die kan je naar iedere chat meenemen
<leoquant> doet ie het reeds?
<hajour> nee hij is gisteravond begonnen bijna continue is hij ermee bezig
<hajour> die bot word in eerste instancie voor jou gemaakt
<leoquant> dat moet een opgave zijn voor hem
<UndiFineD> het is een uitdaging, precies wat ie nodig heeft
<hajour> hij was laaiend enthousiast erover
<leoquant> lukt dat wel alleen, wordt hij gesteund?
<UndiFineD> ja hij kan alle steun krijgen
<UndiFineD> maar heeft niet veel nodig
<leoquant> hij kan uiteraard proefdraaien hier
<hajour> dat is een slimme jongen
<leoquant> dat moet wel
<leoquant> engelstalige bot uiteraard?
<hajour> ik weet wie ik kies :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> nou ben benieuwd
<UndiFineD> ja in eerste instantie wel engels, ik heb em gezegd te fucussen op #ubuntu-meeting
<UndiFineD> eh focus
<leoquant> ik ga filmpje doen met de fam. thuis...
<leoquant> chr.carol
<UndiFineD> leoquant, :)
<hajour> ik zei je dat ik een oplossing zou zoeken.:P
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> geweldig
<hajour> XD
 * hajour is ook even een film kijken mert kids
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> zie ik jullie en iedereen morgen weer carols chr. heet de  film twee sterren :/
<leoquant> brrr
<leoquant> dag!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-24
<UndiFineD> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/bot
<leoquant> commandoline, goedemiddag heb jij een datum in je hoofd voor je workshop, of houd je nog even open, die datum voor mijn workshop is nog heel flexibel, omdat er nog geen inschrijvingen zijn. wil dat er meer "reclame"voor je workshop gemaakt moet worden of iets anders waar ik je mee kan "helpen"?
<leoquant> (typerrors)
<commandoline> hoi leoquant, ik had nog geen definitieve datum voor de eerste workshop in mijn hoofd, maar ben daar op zich wel klaar voor
<commandoline> komende 2 zaterdagen is kerst & nieuwjaar, maar daarna kunnen we wat mij betreft beginnen. Ik kan me wel voorstellen dat het slim is om nog een week later te beginnen zodat de aankondiging lang genoeg van te voren is.
<hajour> engelse les ben ik gister mee begonnen ook al huiswerk:P
<leoquant> ok, dan laat ik het aan je over, en nogmaals die ene vaste datum in het schema kun je inzetten
<leoquant> idd commandoline nog iets meer tijd voor promotie misschien
<commandoline> OK, is dan de 2e zaterdag na nieuwjaar een goede eerste datum?
<hajour> meer zeggen ook in chat
<leoquant> commandoline, uitstekend
<commandoline> 15 januari?
<hajour> yes
<commandoline> ok, ik zal straks de wiki even updaten :)
<leoquant> zou kunnen
<leoquant> misschien even polsen op irc of je inschrijvers kunnen-->informeel via een pm ofzo
<hajour> leoquant, ik heb naar nederlands vertaald bij o.a koffice als het goed is gedaan.dan wil ik wel meer doen ook daarvoor
<leoquant> ik zal je assisteren op de achtergrond, vrees niet ik kom niet in beeld ツ
<leoquant> channels modes enzo
<hajour> o en uh ook afrikaans vertaald
<leoquant> met andere woorden ik kan de 15 de ook
<leoquant> onze vergadering! even kijken
<hajour> ik heb op guildwars een tijd met een afrikaan gegamed en ik heb family wonen in afrika
<leoquant> verg. is de 9 de geen probleem dus
<leoquant> hoi hajour
<hajour> o/
<leoquant> en commandoline  zeer bedankt voor je inzet!
 * hajour is heel erg blij en heeft heel veel zin in de python lessen
<commandoline> leoquant: Ik zal inderdaad even kijken of die datum iedereen uitkomt
<leoquant> goed plan
<leoquant> je bent bekend bij iedereen via IRC
 * leoquant zal zijn eigen workshop meer moeten promoten. irc via SSL ofzo..
<leoquant> ik zie wel
<Gotiniens> leoquant, over de IRC workshop
<Gotiniens> je hebt als huiswerk de 2 wiki pagina's opgegeven
<Gotiniens> wat wil je nog uitleggen wat niet op die pagina's staat?
<hajour> leoquant, wat is dat voor workshop?
<commandoline> hajour: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/IRCInleiding
<hajour> gaat even kijken
<leoquant> Gotiniens, vertel
<leoquant> kritiek, liefst opbouwend is zeer welkom
<leoquant> mijn deelnemers zal uit het forum moeten halen
<leoquant> ik weet het
<leoquant> error zal ik
<leoquant> (maar ik heb ook nog hulp nodig..:P)
<leoquant> hajour, freenode biedt irc aan via ssl sinds januari dit jaar
<hajour> leoquant, misschien dat ik ook wel met je cursus ga mee doen.maar ik denk dat ik eerst de python lessen en engelse les moet moet .niet alles tegelijk.huiswerk voor engels is al een essay maken van 5000 woorden
<leoquant> Gotiniens, in het poces van joinen/registreren kunnen dingen mis gaan
<leoquant> dus de workshop garandeert een "glanzende" irc opzet/registratie met tips en trucs
<leoquant> Gotiniens, voor heeeel veel leden is irc moeilijk, echt
<hajour> ik heb veel hulp gehad van UndiFineD  voor het inschrijven o.a.
<hajour> anders was het me niet gelukt eerlijk gezegd
<leoquant> hajour, dank, dat bedoel ik
<hajour> :)
<Gotiniens> wat ik wel merk is dat het tempo vaak te hoog ligt voor beginners
<Gotiniens> en dat ze geen onderscheid kunnen maken tussen algemene praat, opmerkingen richting andere personen, en opmerkingen aan hun gericht..
<hajour> ben wel geïnteresseerd o.a. in dat gedeelte van open office en terminal
<Gotiniens> dus mischien wel handig om te melden over nickname highliting enz
<Gotiniens> en tab completion van nick
<hajour> yep daar zat ik in het begin ook mee Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> maar in principe is registratie niet eens zo heel belangrijk in het begin, imo kan nick registratie best in een later stadium
<hajour> ik dacht net dat ik gepingd werd in ubuntu-nl-offtopic omdat manuela werd gezegd hehe
<hajour> ik word ook vaak gepinged in het engelse gedeelte met manuela
<leoquant> Gotiniens, allemaal goede tips, je zou (of ik) ze op de workshop kunnen plaatsen
<leoquant> bij irc
<hajour> ja dat is een goed idee leoquant
<leoquant> ze zijn praktisch
<leoquant> en staan nauwlijks in de versch. wiki's.
<hajour> toch zou het goede info. zijn
<leoquant> yep
<hajour> gedeelte van je workshop ben ik wel geïnteresseerd in leoquant.
<hajour> ik hou het in gedachte voor als ik python workshop heb gedaan
<leoquant> hajour, gewoon losse vraagjes over irc kunnen we hier ook handelen hoor, of #ubuntu-nl uiteraard.
<RawChid> De Nederlandstalige Ubuntu Manual is nu officieel te downloaden op: http://ubuntu-manual.org/?lang=nl
<hajour> ok leoquant .:)ik moest even boodschappen doen en de kids op logeeradres afleveren.nu eerst nog eten en dan kom ik weer :)
<leoquant> ツ
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-26
<hajour> hai al
<leoquant> Dimi77, welkom, kunnen we/ik nog iets voor je doen hier?
<leoquant> (het is altijd prettig iemand te helpen) ツ
<hajour> hai all
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-19
<StefandeVries> Goedesmorgens leoquant :)
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries ツ
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: ivm je vraag op het forum: Installeer Audacity, start het op, klik op effecten, dan naar plugins 1 tot 10, dan vocal remover
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, bedankt!
<leoquant> ik wil dat youtube versje eerst downloaden van uotuibe
<leoquant> dat lukt dus niet
<Snicksie> jdownloader leoquant
<leoquant> een addon?
<Snicksie> nee, das gewoon een download manager
<leoquant> ok
<Snicksie> en die kan heel gemakkelijk youtube downloaden
<Snicksie> in zowel flv mp3, mp4, whatever er allemaal is...
<leoquant> synaptic?
<Snicksie> hoe bedoel je?
<leoquant> jdownloader is een prog dat in syn. te vinden is?
<Snicksie> nee
<leoquant> of sourceforge?
<Snicksie> ppa toevoegen
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> bedankt ik zoek dat uit ツ
<Snicksie> https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<Snicksie> als je een link in je copypaste zet, kan 'm die er automatisch uithalen en die link parsen en dan geeft 'm je de mogelijkheid om te kiezen wat je ervan wilt downloaden
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: er zijn genoeg plugins voor FF te vinden
<leoquant> ja gelukt
<leoquant> ik zoek de plugins nu in au.
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, die zijn greyed out
<leoquant> niet actief
<leoquant> o eerst bestand invoeren nat.
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: gelieve op het forum een iets meer zeggende titel te nemen dan 'kan iemand mij helpen'
<tiempjuuh> iets van 'Stem verwijderen uit muziek'.
<tiempjuuh> dan krijg je meer antwoordne ;)
<tiempjuuh> antwoorden*
<leoquant> de stem kan ook zachter tiempjuuh ?
<tiempjuuh> ehrr, dan moet je de values wat aanpassen
<tiempjuuh> (voor mij deed ie het niet, ik wilde een nogal aparte stem wegwerken)
<leoquant> bewerkt nu, hoe sla ik de bewerrkte op?
<leoquant> dat snap ik niet
<tiempjuuh> bestand --> exporteren
<tiempjuuh> en dan als MP3tje
<leoquant> exp. is greued out
<leoquant> y
 * tiempjuuh sluit even zijn muziek schijf aan, even checken
<leoquant> net bewerkt, stem is weg
<leoquant> nu nog opslaan
<tiempjuuh> ik kan gewoon op exporteren klikken
<tiempjuuh> klik eens op een leeg vlak in audacity, en probeer opnieuw
<leoquant> ok
<tiempjuuh> eerst op stop klikken
<tiempjuuh> dan werkt het wel :)
<leoquant> ok even opnieuw....
<tiempjuuh> en leoquant?
<leoquant> ben bezig
<leoquant> exporteren is gelukt!
<leoquant> bedankt ツ
<tiempjuuh> geen dank :)
<leoquant> nu luisteren of de quali goed is
<tiempjuuh> vaak iets blikkerig, maar ala
<leoquant> hoor nog de stem van ramses..
<tiempjuuh> hmm
<leoquant> spookachtig
<tiempjuuh> helemaal weg gaat het idd nooit
<leoquant> ok
<tiempjuuh> dan zul je met de Mwanzo Band het opnieuw moeten opnemen ;)
<leoquant> mag ik je de mp3 opsturen?
<tiempjuuh> altijd :)
<leoquant> en kijken of jij het wel zowat wegkrijgy?
<leoquant> t
<leoquant> pm even je mail
<StefandeVries> hallo Thomas_de_Graaff
<tiempjuuh> hey ThePapaHippo
<tiempjuuh> Thomas_de_Graaff dus, foutje
<MrChrisDruif> Haha
<StefandeVries> Vaatwassers kunnen zichzelf helaas nog niet zelf uitruimen
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, vind ik ook wel jammer. Net als zichzelf inruimen
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad :(
<StefandeVries> Dan maar even zelf doen, om vervolgens voor de piano te kruipen.
<leoquant> zo....
<tiempjuuh> hey leoquant
<StefandeVries> We zijn er weer :P
<leoquant> hee
<tiempjuuh> ik ben er nog niet mee aan de slag geweest ;)
<StefandeVries> :)
<leoquant> ok tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> maar het album is binnen :D
<leoquant> LOL
<tiempjuuh> alleja, met 200 kbps duurde dat wel efkes :P
<leoquant> heb je nog tijvanmiddag tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> wanneer moet je het hebben?
<StefandeVries> Waar hebben jullie het over?
<leoquant> asap
<tiempjuuh> asap, kêh?
<leoquant> as soon as pos.
<leoquant> ツ
 * tiempjuuh kan evt. wel wat tijd vrijmaken
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik wil graag iets/liedje zonder tekst
<StefandeVries> Oh :D
<tiempjuuh> van Ramses Shaffy
<leoquant> zonder voice
<StefandeVries> Grappig.
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<StefandeVries> Ik dacht een nieuwe compositie.
<tiempjuuh> die zijn niet op internet te vinden (goh :rolleyes:)
<leoquant> nee zo geniaal ben ik niet :P
<leoquant> laat me song moet zonder voice
<StefandeVries> brb
<tiempjuuh> tot zo StefandeVries :)
<leoquant> dat is mij gedeeltelijk gelukt...
<leoquant> oki
<MrChrisDruif> Waar heb je het over leoquant ?
<leoquant> shaffy: laat me melodie eigenlijk. wil ik
<tiempjuuh> [14:19] <leoquant> StefandeVries, ik wil graag iets/liedje zonder tekst
<leoquant> maar wel in een bepaalde uitvoering
 * tiempjuuh moet weer even gaan
<leoquant> oki
<StefandeVries> En daar ben ik weer
<leoquant> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> boom
<StefandeVries> Wanneer je het het minst verwacht ;)
<StefandeVries> wb timo
<tiempjuuh> moggel
 * tiempjuuh háát die Uil
<tiempjuuh> Waarom moest zij nou net geschiedenis geven
<StefandeVries> leoquant, weet jij wanneer er in #-meeting een meeting is?
<tiempjuuh> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings
<StefandeVries> lol
<StefandeVries> Ik moet vaker met de wiki werken
<leoquant> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl/events
<leoquant> voor vertaalteam/mwanzo/stichting meetings
<leoquant> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<tiempjuuh> :')
<StefandeVries> 4 januari.
<StefandeVries> Oké
<tiempjuuh> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/forum/poll-opzeggen-forumaccount/msg789321/#new
<tiempjuuh> en toen was -ie stil :P
<StefandeVries> Wie?
<StefandeVries> vissaus?
<tiempjuuh> Vissaus, idd :P
<tiempjuuh> hartstikke aardige jongen, maar zijn argumenten waren in dit geval imho prut
<StefandeVries> Dat zijn ze vaker.
<tiempjuuh> gheh, maar, soms zit er ook wel wat in :)
<StefandeVries> Tolereren, die jongen.
<StefandeVries> Soms verheft hij zeiken om het zeiken tot ongekende hoogten.
<tiempjuuh> jap
<tiempjuuh> ohja, dat met Mint, over dat $3,40 meer was dan $2,00 en dat hij dus gelijk had
<tiempjuuh> hilarisch
<StefandeVries> Ach ja
<StefandeVries> Ik ga er niet meer op in. Zo vermoeiend.
 * tiempjuuh moet gaan
<StefandeVries> JanC, ping
<StefandeVries> JanC, ping
<StefandeVries> hoihoi leoquant
<leoquant> hoi team, StefandeVries
<CasW> Ha leoquant
<leoquant> hee CasW
<tiempjuuh> heeey leoquant
<leoquant> hoi tiempjuuh
<StefandeVries> Zo, op het toppunt van irritatie :p
<tiempjuuh> je mp3tje ben ik mee bezig, hopelijk komt ie morgen klaar
<tiempjuuh> ho, ongelukkige woordkeus
<leoquant> fantastico echt!
<leoquant> jaja de bewerking
<StefandeVries> Ik ga eens liggen
<leoquant> liggen?
<tiempjuuh> ligsze StefandeVries
<tiempjuuh> en ik ga eens liggen
<leoquant> idd rust ze
<tiempjuuh> ook :P
<tiempjuuh> thnx
<tiempjuuh> tot morgen
<leoquant> jooh
<JanC> ?
<StefandeVries> JanC; alles in orde als MwanzoBot morgen #ubuntu-nl binnengaat?
<JanC> StefandeVries: als die zich misdraagt ban ik hem uiteraard, maar verder is het okee voor mij  ;)
<StefandeVries> Uiteraard :)
<StefandeVries> Ik zal je toevoegen als botoperator, dan kan je hem verwijderen uit een kanaal
<StefandeVries> Done.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-20
<rolex> hallo kan iemand mij helpen
<tiempjuuh> komt leoquant nog?
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is altijd weer de vraag tiempjuuh
<Jeroen__> goedemiddag
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Jeroen__
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe gaat het?
<Jeroen__> goed om te weten dat de chat het weer doet
<Jeroen__> goed hoor
<Jeroen__> al weer een tijdje met Xubuntu aan het werk
<Jeroen__> is de bug al uit Brasero?
<Jeroen__> kan nog steeds niks branden
<MrChrisDruif> Welke bug?
<Jeroen__> ik kan niet branden
<Jeroen__> als ik een audio cd wil kopieren dan doen ze het niet
<MrChrisDruif> Apart, ik heb daar nooit last van in Ubuntu =|
<Jeroen__> er lijkt wel wat gebrand te zijn maar op een of andere manier is de index zoek ofzo
<Jeroen__> en alleen met audio cdś
<Jeroen__> cd's
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, ik heb laatst in Ubuntu 11.10 een audio cd gebrand en alles was daarmee goeds
<MrChrisDruif> -s
<MrChrisDruif> Welke versie van Xubuntu gebruik je?
<Jeroen__> schijnt een bekende bug te zijn... iets met cdrdao ofzo
<Jeroen__> het fijne weet ik er ook niet van... de laatste
<MrChrisDruif> De laatste is 11.10
<Jeroen__> die heb ik
<Jeroen__> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=84630061
<Jeroen__> hier een hele rits met queryś over de brand programmaś
<Jeroen__> hmm have to fix also mijn toetsenbord indeling
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, je kan ook K3B proberen. Schijnt een goed brand-programma te zijn
<Jeroen__> die heeft het zelfde probleem
<Jeroen__> alle programma's schijnen er last van te hebben... doordat een cdrecord. nogiets mist ofzo
<Jeroen__> ik ben weer weg
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, dan verwacht ik dat het probleem niet aan de software ligt...MAAR ik ben geen expert in het diagnotiseren van computer problemen
<Jeroen__> ok
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao
<Jeroen__> fijne dag en thanks voor het meedenken
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome =)
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: wat vind je van het liedje?
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, zeer goed, dus nogmaals bedankt!
<leoquant> beter dan mijn versie
<tiempjuuh> :)
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: zo beter? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/profile/tiempjuuh/?sa=summary
<tiempjuuh> maemo logo :)
<leoquant> uh momento
<tiempjuuh> op F5 drukken
<leoquant> moest ff op f5 pushen
<leoquant> geweldig mooi symbool
<tiempjuuh> ja hè, vond ik ook :)
<leoquant> wat is het?
<tiempjuuh> het Maemo-logo
<leoquant> wat is dat?
<tiempjuuh> Maemo is het Open source OS van Nokia
<tiempjuuh> O.a. op de Nokia N900 gebruikt
<leoquant> dat mag je dus vrij gebruiken?
<tiempjuuh> (die heb ik, jeeh)
<leoquant> die afbeelding?
<tiempjuuh> volgens mij wel :)
<leoquant> betere avatar vind ik
<leoquant> in je onderschrift: even op f5 drukken lol
<tiempjuuh> http://maemo.org/legal/terms_of_use/trademarks/logos/
<leoquant> ok
<tiempjuuh> :)
<leoquant> ik zal je ongevraagd een logo/andere van mwanzo vlinder sturen
<tiempjuuh> lol
<leoquant> maar deze is super
<leoquant> moment
<tiempjuuh> heb ik
<leoquant> nu mail?
<tiempjuuh> nog niet
<leoquant> ok nog een keer
<leoquant> nu?
<tiempjuuh> ff tsjekken
<tiempjuuh> jap
<tiempjuuh> hey, die is van de zijkant :)
<leoquant> juist
<tiempjuuh> leuk :)
 * tiempjuuh slaat hem op
<leoquant> ok, tot laters...
<tiempjuuh> jij gaat?
<tiempjuuh> tot morgen :)
<leoquant> ja...ff weg
<tiempjuuh> succes :)
<leoquant> nu niet achter de compu...:)
<tiempjuuh> goed zo
<tiempjuuh> straks nog viekante ogen ;)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-21
<leoquant> hee commandoline_
<leoquant> is er al iets met het "stukje"gebeurd? (jfl)
<leoquant> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha leoquant
<leoquant> vandaag kan ik nog wat doen, vanaf morgen ben ik nauwelijks online tot over januari
<MrChrisDruif> Dus pas weer in februari?
<commandoline_> leoquant: nou, ik heb een soort tijdelijke vertaling gemaakt, maar die moet Stefan wel even nakijken en hij heeft het druk momenteel.
<commandoline_> evt. mail ik het zelf wel door naar sense.
<leoquant> ok doe dat maar, dat is idd het beste
<leoquant> trouwens sense is erg sterk met de Engelse taal is gebleken
<leoquant> dus die zou ook kunnen "corrigeren" indien noidig
<commandoline_> als hij dat wil zou dat idd ook kunnen.
<leoquant> (let wel hij reageert niet vlot op emails)
<commandoline_> maar StefandeVries wil het wel doen en het heeft geen haast, dus ik denk dat we er op beide manieren wel uitkomen :)
<commandoline_> ok
<leoquant> prima
<leoquant> ik hoop het tzt te lezen!
<leoquant> over en sluiten
<leoquant> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Vertaling van wat?
<leoquant> Het project JFL moet internationaal ook in de swchijnwerpers
<leoquant> dus dat moet dan netjes vertaald worden nietwaar?
<leoquant> -w
<leoquant> de bedoeling is publicatie op de intern. planet
<leoquant> en wie weet gaan zo meer lui participeren in het project
<commandoline_> leoquant: even voor de duidelijkheid, ben je in (ongeveer) januari of februari er weer?
<leoquant> 3/4 jan.
<commandoline_> ok :)
<leoquant> voor de logs: ik ben thuis!
<leoquant> :P
<tiempjuuh> ik denk dat ik timo^ als nick wil, hoe kan ik die koppelen aan account tiempjuuh?
<erkan^> dat is mogelijk
<erkan^> kan niet meer herinneren hoe werkt het
<zippo^> zippo^ is in account erkan^ gekoppeld, tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hmm
<tiempjuuh> heb je het middels een tut gedaan
<erkan^> tiempjuuh: -NickServ- GROUP           Adds a nickname to your account.
<erkan^> tiempjuuh: ik denk dat je kan een nicknaam toevoegen: /msg nickserv groups timo^
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, welke client
<leoquant> if xchat via ./xchat2
<leoquant> in config bestand
<leoquant>  /msg NickServ GROUP <teweedenick> etc etc
<Snicksie> hm?
<leoquant>  /save
<leoquant> snicksie niet goed?
<Snicksie> k weet dat tiempjuuh konversation gebruikt :p
<leoquant> o ja...........:P
 * Snicksie vraagt zich af waarover het gaat
<Snicksie> which I shouldnt
<Snicksie> omdat ik druk ben
<leoquant> oki
<leoquant> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<leoquant> ===>group
<tiempjuuh> sorry de snorrie, was even weg
<timo^> het is gelukt hoor ;)
<timo^> ik reconnect eve
<timo^> ha leoquant
<timo^> heb je mijn /msg nog gezien?
<leoquant> nee wassup?
<timo^> Ik wilde je even bedanken, voor dat je me hebt aangeprezen aan het  forumteam :)
<leoquant> ok geen dank
<leoquant> wil je ff rejoinen?
<timo^> sure
<leoquant> zo ook weer geregeld
<timo^> :)
<leoquant> :P
<timo^> wil je in je forumdraadje even '[OPGELOST]' in de titel zetten?
<timo^> (die van Ramses)
<leoquant> o ja!
<leoquant> done mod
<timo^> :)
<Snicksie> en, lukt het modereren wat timo^ ? :p
<timo^> mwah, vrij weinig te doen :P
<timo^> in het V&A gebeurt hoogstens eens per week iets xD
<Snicksie> :(
<Snicksie> lijkt me ook geen leuke positie dan als moderator van alleen V&A :p
<Snicksie> maargoed, thats just me
<timo^> maar goed, tis beter dan niks ;)
<timo^> en de vroegere mod van V&A is nu officieel mod, dus ja, wellicht voor mij over een jaar... ;)
<commandoline_> dat gaat soms sneller dan je denkt :P
<commandoline_> maar gefeliciteerd met je moderatorschap in V&A :)
<timo^> dankje :)
<Snicksie> je moet inderdaad ergens beginnen ;p
<timo^> en ik heb een mooie avatar joh ;)
<timo^> (Mwanzo vlinder :))
<Snicksie> in mijn tijd had ik het hele forum in m'n eentje onder beheer ><
<Snicksie> ander forum he
<timo^> welk forum?
<Snicksie> bwah, niet van belang
<Snicksie> ik ga geen reclame maken voor iets waar ik geen fan van ben :p
<Snicksie> maar basically, het was een forum van een online spel
 * timo^ is niet nieuwsgierig, wil alleen maar alles weten
<Snicksie> dus er was een deel vragen, idee-en, community-gericht deel, spelgericht deel
<timo^> ahso
<timo^> hey erkie
<Snicksie> normaal zou je daar zo'n 4-5 moderators op moeten zetten eigenlijk
<Snicksie> het was in het begin, dus er moesten nog extra moderators gezocht worden
<Snicksie> dus basically kwam het erop neer dat ik alles moest done
<Snicksie> *doen
<Snicksie> k heb er toen van genoten, daar niet van
<leoquant> je bent lid van het forumteam, dus leer je veel op die manier
<timo^> daarom :)
<timo^> Snicksie: had jij niet ook altijd voice hier?
<Snicksie> k weet het niet, soms :p
<leoquant> Snicksie, heeft verschillende "uitvalbasissen :P
<Snicksie> hm
<Snicksie> nope
<leoquant> kan ik niet bijhouden
<timo^> jij bent ook forumteam lid geweest hè leoquant, hoe was dat?
<Snicksie> awesome, zo'n /cycle
<Snicksie> ah, het ligt aan mijn hostname :p
<Snicksie> i see
<leoquant> dat was in't begin idd
<timo^> heb je ook niet lang volgehouden :P 14 dagen
<Snicksie> tja, ik ben hier soms vanaf school (dees ip), vanaf kotnet (voiced ip), in t weekend nog wel eens vanaf mijn thuis of mijn vriend z'n thuis ;0
<leoquant> nee 1,5 jaar
<Snicksie> k zou een bouncer moeten :p
<timo^> hmm
<leoquant> en idd 1 keer een paar dagen/weeje ofzo
<leoquant> k
<Snicksie> hebben ze moderators nodig dan? :p
<leoquant> nee
<Snicksie> ah :p
<leoquant> het forumteam gaat goed zo
<leoquant> ツ
<Snicksie> perfect i guess ;)
 * Snicksie vraagt zichzelf eigenlijk af of ze wordt gezien als deel van het mwanzo-team of puur als gezelligheid :p
<leoquant> dat ligt aan Snicksie
<leoquant> Snicksie, zou html cursus kunnen doen
<leoquant> workshopje
<Snicksie> k weet het :p
<leoquant> Snicksie, kan heel veel dus..
<Snicksie> was er niet iemand die dat al ging doen? :p
<leoquant> net als dobbie
<Snicksie> aangezien ik me kan herinneren aangeboden te hebben om te helpen
<leoquant> jaja, ge zijt geen huiself hier hoor
<Snicksie> :p
<leoquant> de verwachtingen zijn erg hoog
<Snicksie> awesome :p
<timo^> waarom ben ik eigenlijk lid?
<leoquant> tja
<leoquant> gaan we filosofisch worden
<leoquant> LOL
<timo^> omdat ik opeens de kanalen ging trolleren (is dat een woord??)
<Snicksie> huh?
 * Snicksie geraakt verward
<leoquant> geen idee wat je bedoelt
<leoquant> komt vast door je mod-zijn
<leoquant> :P
<timo^> omdat ik zo'n geweldige troll ben werd ik maar lid ;)
<leoquant> iedereen die wil meedoen aan ubuntu-nl/bijdragen is van harte welkom hier
<timo^> ik moet nog steeds een datum prikken voor die workshops :P
<leoquant> jaja...
<Snicksie> ga je ook een workshop doen timo^ ? :p
<leoquant> ik ga thee doen
<leoquant> daar ben ik nu goed in :P
<timo^> succes, en drinksze
 * Snicksie was geinteresseerd in een sessie voor ubuntu user days te gevne, maar ik kan dan sowieso niet :p
<timo^> Snicksie: ik geloof een cursus bureau op afstand
<Snicksie> en ik heb er te weinig tijd voor :p
<timo^> Ubuntu Users Day, wat is dat?
<Snicksie> eigenlijk is dat gwn 2 dagen dat er sessies worden gegeven over basisdingen van ubuntu
<Snicksie> k denk te vergelijken met de workshops van NL, maar dan op 2 dagen gepropt :p
<timo^> lol
<timo^> IRL of op IRC?
<Snicksie> k zou een sessie over switching from mac osx to ubuntu wel eens willen geven :p
<Snicksie> maar ik ken er nog te weinig van :p
<Snicksie> IRC
<timo^> lol
<timo^> heel makkelijk: Pleur mac eraf, zet ubuntu erop. Klaar :D
<Snicksie> nah, ge moet in bepaalde gevallen extra dingen installeren :p
<timo^> ach, dat zoeken ze zelf maar uit
<timo^> de basis is er
<Snicksie> in mijn geval was dat o.a. drivers installeren
<Snicksie> en zorgen dat mijn muis degelijk werkt
<timo^> ah, jij hebt een Mac?
<Snicksie> zorgen dat ik de balk links ook op mac heb (triple boot)
<Snicksie> yep timo^ :p
<Idroy> ey oh
<Snicksie> MacBook staat er op dees wit ding :p
<Snicksie> maar z'n naam is CoffeeBook :p
<timo^> ha Idroy
<timo^> waarom coffee?
<Snicksie> omdat er ooit koffie op is gevallen :p
<timo^> lol
<Snicksie> dus k had geluk da em nog werkt
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
<Snicksie> omg, wat een trollert
<StefandeVries> Wie, Snicksie?
<timo^> idefix zeker
<StefandeVries> Want?
<timo^> pff, ongeduldig, irritant, offtopic
<Snicksie> idefix ja
<timo^> voldoet aan alle eisen om troll genoemd te mogen worden
<timo^> hey hannie
<hannie> timo^: hoi
<timo^> (ik ben tiempjuuh hoor, geen zorgen ;))
<hannie> Ben jij teampje?
<hannie> dacht ik al
<timo^> vond het wel tijd worden om mijn voornaam in gebruik te nemen ;)
<hannie> timo^: ik ben even Empathy aan het uitproberen omdat ik de vertaling aan het voltooien ben
<hannie> timo^: deze naam vind ik ook makkelijker ;)
<hannie> timo^: misschien wil ik je straks als proefkonijn gebruiken
<timo^> mag altijd ;)
<hannie> thanks
<timo^> kunnen we dan al vertalen voor 12.04?
<timo^> er werd toch nog iets met de strings gedaan?
<hannie> timo^: Empathy is van Gnome (upstream dus)
<timo^> ah
<hannie> gnome versie 3.4 komt in maart uit
<timo^> werkt dat ook via LP?
<hannie> nee, via Damned Lies
<hannie> oftewel Bikkelharde Leugens
<timo^> lol
<timo^> even de statuspagina opzoeken
<hannie> Hoe verzinnen ze zo een naam, hè
<timo^> ja, echt :P
<hannie> timo^: trijntje zal vertalingen op de statuspagina zetten
<hannie> dus hou hem in de gaten (de pagina bedoel ik)
<timo^> :/
<timo^> de enige vertaalbare string is al gereserveerd :(
<hannie> Je zou al kunnen werken aan de pakketbeschrijvingen, maar dan niet via Nightmonkey
<timo^> hm, dan moet het offline hè?
<hannie> Je krijgt zo de link van mij
<hannie> Het nadeel is dat daar ook pakketten in staan die niet in het softwarecentrum staan
<timo^> naja, ik kan altijd even kijken ;)
<timo^> https://apps.ubuntu.com
<timo^> ideaal :)
<hannie> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/precise/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/nl/+translate
<timo^> oké, houd ik me daar even mee bezig :)
<hannie> 18247 strings totaal!!!!!
<hannie> 10% vertaald
<hannie> ok, succes
<timo^> lol
<leoquant> hannie, hebt gij een readme ontvangen over hoe de meetingbot werkt?
<leoquant> het betreft mwanzobot
<hannie> leoquant: jazeker. En doorgelezen ;)
<leoquant> en..
<StefandeVries> En begrepen? :P
<leoquant> hebt gij ook contact met den rawchid?
<hannie> Ja, de commando's zijn niet gewijzigd, hè
<hannie> Alleen het stemmen is erbij gekomen
<hannie> den rawchid is een beetje onzichtbaar geworden
<leoquant> geen contact dus...
<hannie> nee, hij heeft zich tijdelijk teruggetrokken uit het VT
<hannie> jammer, want het is een geweldige gast
<leoquant> hij blijft dus gewoon lang afwezig
<hannie> hij is afgestudeerd en neemt nu even pauze
<StefandeVries> Welverdiend :)
<hannie> enof..
<leoquant> vind je?
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> inderdaad goeie gozer
<leoquant> nou ik jullie verlaten
<hannie> leoquant: weet jij wanneer de nieuwe website de lucht in gaat?
<leoquant> nee
<hannie> ok, we zien het wel
<StefandeVries> RawChid is aanwezig in #-offtopic
<leoquant> das meer thomas ronnie
<StefandeVries> En actief.
<leoquant> nu?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<hannie> StefandeVries: geweldig die bot. Onze volgende vergadering ga ik hem testen
<hannie> 1 feb
<hannie> hey, asfyxia, alles dik in orde?
<asfyxia> Hey hannie
<hannie> trijntje: ping (ddtp)
<asfyxia> ddtp?
<hannie> ik wilde praten over de pakketbeschrijvingen
<asfyxia> ok
<hannie> asfyxia: ken jij nightmonkey?
<asfyxia> uhm, nee eerlijk gezegd. Heb alleen de naam wel eens gehoord...
<leoquant> dan raw zegt niets
<hannie> daar zijn problemen mee en daarom kunnen we niet zien welke pakketten er in softwarecentrum zitten
<asfyxia> is dat niet te zien? Normaal staat daar toch een versie of zo bij? Is dat ook bij synaptic?
<hannie> main, universe, multiverse, was allemaal keurig gecategoriseerd
<hannie> Nightmonkey schifte de te vertalen beschrijvingen uit in main, universe e.d.
<hannie> *schiftte
<hannie> Je kunt niet handmatig bij elke string controleren of het ik SC staat
<asfyxia> Aha, dus in launchpad weet je niet welke versie het is?
<hannie> Het gaat niet om versie, maar om al dan niet in softwarecentrum voorkomen van pakketten (beschrijvingen daarvoor)
<hannie> Er zijn meer dan 18000 beschrijvingen, slechts een deel daarvan moeten we vertalen (alleen pakketten in SC)
<asfyxia> Hmm, is dat een mailtje naar Canonical waard?
<hannie> Ik denk eerder naar Ubuntu Translators
<hannie> Een enthousiasteling had nightmonkey geschreven, maar die doet het niet meer
<asfyxia> Heb even snel gegoogled, dat is nu net een programma dat je wilt hebben, lijkt me
<hannie> Ja, we hebben het gebruikt voor Lucid en Maverick
<hannie> Maar nu werkt het niet goed meer en de ontwikkelaar reageert niet
<hannie> trijntje heeft geprobeerd contact met hem te zoeken
<asfyxia> Mailtje naar Shuttleworth? ;-)
<leoquant> nooit doen!
<hannie> Dat zou kunnen. Hij is altijd behulpzaam
<leoquant> je krijgt bericht terug
<hannie> leoquant: waarom niet?
<leoquant> de man is zeer inhoudelijk he
<hannie> het is toch juist de bedoeling dat je bericht terug krijgt
<leoquant> dat trek ik maar beperkt
<hannie> als het maar helpt
<leoquant> en dat cambridge Engels..
<hannie> dat is zo mooi
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad.
<leoquant> hee hannie heb je het dictee nog gemaakt?
<leoquant> hoeveel foutjes had je?
<hannie> ja, je wil natuurlijk weten hoeveel fouten ik had
<leoquant> dat zeg ik
<hannie> Ik schreef sex i.p.v. seks ha, ha
<hannie> maar alle moeilijke woorden had ik goed
<leoquant> dat is archaische hannie
<leoquant> -e
<leoquant> naise job
<hannie> jip-enjanneketaal graag
<leoquant> jip en janneke ging hier fout
<leoquant> lol
<hannie> had ik goed geschreven, hierboven - vergeten
<hannie> hoeveel fouten had jij?
<leoquant> ach....je senioren momentje...met sex
<StefandeVries> Ik 8.
<leoquant> is je vergeven
<StefandeVries> Nee, 9.
<leoquant> 16
<hannie> dat is super
<StefandeVries> Kleinzoon van docent Nederlands, dan krijg je dat. :P
<leoquant> StefandeVries, is redelijk bij de tijd idd
<hannie> StefandeVries: volgende keer moet je meedoen
<leoquant> ja!
<hannie> gaan we allemaal voor je duimen
<leoquant> en hier oefenen
<hannie> ok, kletstantes, ik ga weer aan het werk
<leoquant> oki dag hoor
<asfyxia> doei
<leoquant> tot 3/4 januari
<leoquant> ik ben off
<hannie> StefandeVries: wil je even voor mij een pingetje doen? Ik wil weten hoe Empathy reageert
<StefandeVries> Ja hoor.
<StefandeVries> Ik krijg geen response.
<StefandeVries> Ik doe het fout, denk ik.
<hannie> er gebeurt hier niets
<StefandeVries> respons*
<hannie> zou ik iets moeten zien of horen?
<StefandeVries> Ik zou een output moeten krijgen
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<hannie> gek
<StefandeVries> Misschien iemand anders?
<StefandeVries> CasW, ^
<hannie> Ik weet niet of ik iets bij de instellingen moet veranderen
<CasW> Pingen in de zin van highlighten? Of iets als /ping hannie?
<timo^> ik kan ook wel even proberen?
<hannie> Ja, ik wil iets zien of horen als iemand mij pingt
<hannie> timo^: graag
<timo^> hmmm, geen reactie :/
<hannie> Geluid is aan, envelopje is blauw, maar dat is ie al lang
<hannie> Jullie gebruiken geen Empathy denk ik
<StefandeVries> hannie: bedoel je pingen, of highlighten(dat je naam genoemd wordt)?
<hannie> Ik weet niet wat ik kan verwachten
<hannie> Ik hoopte een ballon te zien of geluid te horen
<timo^> even wachten, ik ga even naar empathy proberen :)
<MwanzoBot> Highlighttest voor StefandeVries
<Snicksie> << gone
<hannie> Er wordt ook niets gehighlight
<MwanzoBot> Highlighttest voor hannie
<hannie> Ah, nu hoorde ik een heel klein pingeltje
<hannie> Zal volume wat opschroeven
<CasW> Da's highlighten ;)
<hannie> nee, highlighten is een ander kleurtje
<StefandeVries> Nee
<hannie> nee?
<StefandeVries> Iemand dighlighten is de nickname van diegene noemen
<StefandeVries> Wat MwanzoBot/ik net deed.
<hannie> ja, in Xchat zie ik mijn naam dan in rood. Maar ik bedoel echt pingen
<hannie> Als ik aan het werk ben wil ik horen of zien dat iemand iets tegen mij wil zeggen
<timo^> hannie: ik heb Empathy ingesteld, hoe join ik een kanaal?
<hannie> timo^: een account aanmaken
<hannie> Kies voor #irc, dan wordt automatisch freenode ingevuld
<timo^> klopt
<timo^> maar dan, hoe join ik :P
<hannie> daarna vul je #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo in bij Ruimte binnengaan
<MwanzoBot> Highlighttest voor StefandeVries
<hannie> In de menubalk bovenin
<StefandeVries> Ja, nu weer geluid ingesteld :D
<hannie> StefandeVries: wil ju nu even voor mij mijn naam intypen, zodat ik kan zien of ik een ander kleurtje krijg?
<MwanzoBot> Highlighttest voor hannie
<hannie> timo^: is het joinen gelukt?
<timo^> ik krijg het niet voor elkaar
<timo^> ik probeer opnieuw
<hannie> wacht ff
<StefandeVries> Empathy vind ik een crappy client, eerlijk gezegd..
<hannie> StefandeVries: ik ook, maar als ik de gui vertaal wil ik ook alles uitproberen
<hannie> Ik vind xchat top
<timo^> ah, hebbes
<CasW> Ik gebruik altijd Pidgin, vanwege de vele ondersteunde chatdingen
<CasW> chatprotocols
<hannie> Na empathy ga ik de vertaling van gwibber voltooien. Ook zo een buikpijnprogramma
<timo^empathy> hehe
<hannie> timo^ goed gedaan
<hannie> Wat vind je van de omgeving?
<timo^empathy> bagger
<hannie> mee eens
<timo^empathy> liever Konversation
<hannie> gebruik jij kde?
<timo^empathy> nee
<timo^empathy> Unity :P
<hannie> kde werkt volgens mij ook met Unity, maar ik weet het niet zeker
<timo^empathy> ah, ik zie het al, Empathy ondersteunt volgens mij geen ping, want als ik /ping hannie doe, geeft ie fout
<hannie> kubuntu eigenlijk (kde + unity?)
<StefandeVries> KDE werkt zeker niet met Unity.
<StefandeVries> Kubuntu werkt met KDE
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu met Gnome 3 + Unity
<hannie> timo^ dat is gek toch, dat ping niet wordt ondersteund
<hannie> StefandeVries: heb ik ook
<CasW> De meeste mensen gebruiken geen /ping, maar zeggen gewoon in het kanaal iets als "ping persoon"
<hannie> CasW: maar dan krijgt die persoon geen signaal (visueel of audio)
<StefandeVries> Met /ping, officieel, test je de responstijd tussen jouw client en die van de ander. meestal in ms
<StefandeVries> hannie, jawel, omdat je dan ook gehighlight wordt
<Idroy> hannie, is er nog nieuws over het vertaal team logo? Jullie hadden er al over gestemd geloof ik?
<hannie> Idroy: daar had ik je toch al lang over bericht. Vlak na de vergadering heb ik een mailtje naar je gestuurd
<Idroy> ja, dat weet ik, alleen zie ik hem nog niet op launchpad toegepast, daarom vroeg ik het.
<hannie> Idroy: dat UN-logo (met olijftakken) is goedgekeurd
<hannie> Idroy: wie moet daarvoor zorgen?
<Idroy> hannie, jij bent de owner van dat team
<Idroy> dus jij zou het kunnen doen, als het goed is
<hannie> Idroy: ik kan het doen ja. Heb daar nooit bij stilgestaan omdat ik hem eigenlijk alleen op de nieuwe website verwachtte
<hannie> Idroy: ik zal het proberen
<Idroy> de website haalt hem ook van launchpad af ;)
<Idroy> ok, succes :)
<hannie> Idroy: en dus niet andersom zoals ik dacht ):
<Idroy> nope
<hannie> mañana, maar dan niet overdrachtelijk
<hannie> Idroy: hoe lang ben je nog in dit kanaal?
 * timo^empathy sluit empathy snel weer af, wat een vreselijk gedrocht is dat :/
<Idroy> hannie, niet zo heel lang meer, ik ga zo eten denk ik
<hannie> ok, ik ga even proberen. Als ik iets te vragen heb zie ik wel of je er nog bent
<Idroy> ok, geen probleem
<Idroy> volgens mij is het wel goed te doen, je hebt de icoontjes nog op je pc staan? Anders wil ik de link wel ff snel geven
<hannie> denk het wel. Gaat het om de kleinste (16)
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/3RbYbv7EZpE0Q0W5jOosfq
<Idroy> 14x14 is die toch?
<hannie> sorry, 14 ja
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/3RbYbv7EZpE0Q0W5jOosfq <--- hier heb je de .zip met beide formaten erin (en .svg)
<hannie> ga ze meteen ophalen
<hannie> ik heb al gevonden hoe ik het pictogram kan wijzigen
<Idroy> ik ga eten
<Idroy> cya later
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ping!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Klopt het dat er vanavond een stichtingsvergadering is?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zie dat de bot online is. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd.
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Om 20:00
<StefandeVries> Nou, laat me even weten of de bot z'n werk goed heeft gedaan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Doe ik. Hoewel ik niet de voorzitter ben. Ik weet dus niet zeker of de voorzitter de bot gaat gebruiken.
<StefandeVries> sense is de voorzitteR?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Rob is de voorzitter. (ertai)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb de gebruiksaanwijzing doorgemailed, dus in principe kan hij zich voorbereid hebben. Maar je weet het, mensen zijn tegenwoordig erg druk.
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<StefandeVries> Ah, mooi dat je die even hebt doorgemaild :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben wel benieuwd, zo'n bot is erg handig vind ik zelf. Zeker voor de notulist.
<StefandeVries> Zeker nu de samenvatting ingebouwd is.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep. :)
<StefandeVries> Nou, goed. We zullen zien. Alvast bedankt voor je terugkoppeling. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Jij bedankt voor de bot. ;)
<trijntje> pong hannie
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, werkt ;def ? Het lijkt niets te doen in het kanaal.
<StefandeVries> Nee, voor dat kanaal zijn ook nog geen definities ingesteld.
<StefandeVries> Kanaalafhankelijk, namelijk.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, thx.
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet hoe het in #ubuntu-nl-stichting maar ik hoop dat MwanzoBot z'n werk een beetje doet.
<StefandeVries> hé cc_INC
<cc_INC> Hey StefandeVries
<cc_INC> Alles goed?
<StefandeVries> Ja, zeker. Met jou?
<cc_INC> Gaat prima, enorm druk
<cc_INC> Jaarafsluiting :(
<cc_INC> Wat's nieuw hier?
<StefandeVries> Niet veel, denk ik :P
<timo^> hey cc_INC
<cc_INC> LoL Business as usual dus haha
<cc_INC> Hey timo^, hoe's met jou dan?
<cc_INC> Gewoon uit nieuwsgierigheid; gebruiken jullie Unity in Ubuntu? Ik heb er alleen maar slechte reviews over gelezen op diverse blogs.
<StefandeVries> Ik gebruik Unity
<timo^> Ik gebruik ook Unity
<Idroy> ik gebruik nu xubuntu, maar ga denk ik wel weer terug naar unity
 * commandoline ook
<StefandeVries> Ondersteunt Debian Bazaar?
<StefandeVries> bzr
<commandoline> het punt van reviews is dat in verhouding veel vaak negatief zijn...
<commandoline> ik denk van wel, de meeste ubuntu packages gaan via debian...
<cc_INC> Ik gebruik Xubuntu... wel sinds kort hoor, daar niet van. Maar het bevalt me prima! Was gewoon benieuwd. Ik geloof niet alles wat ik lees namelijk.
<commandoline> ja, zit zelfs in lenny al, StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ah ja, packages.debian.org :P
<StefandeVries> Hmm.
<StefandeVries> Dan ga ik zeer waarschijnlijk naar Debian binnenkort.
<timo^> wat dan StefandeVries?
<Idroy> commandoline, inderdaad, als mensen iets slecht vinden dan gaan ze het vaak op internet zetten, en als iemand het goed vind dan hoor je diegene niet (logisch ook, want die heeft ook er weinig over op te merken)
 * timo^ gaat zo ook alweer :)
<StefandeVries> tot later, alvast :)
<timo^> maar StefandeVries, waarom stap je wss over?
<cc_INC> Ik vind dat juist niet logisch eigenlijk. Als ik iets goed vind dan deel ik het graag en raad ik het aan aan anderen.
<StefandeVries> Debian is lekker conservatief. Stabiel. En vanaf 0 op te bouwen. Hou ik van. :)
<timo^> hmm... Ik ga iig :)
<timo^> tot morgen :)
<commandoline> ok, dag timo^
<cc_INC> Tot morgen timo^
<cc_INC> Fijne avond man, geniet ervan!
<StefandeVries> Shit. Ik moet nog wat oefenen voor pianoles morgen :\
<commandoline> cc_INC: ik denk dat het wel meespeelt dat je desktopomgeving iets is wat je niet zo bewust gebruikt als bijv. een applicatie. Tenzij die dus opeens in de weg gaat zitten.
<cc_INC> @commandoline da's waar!
<cc_INC> Trouwens, als ik in terminal sudo apt-get updat && sudo apt-get upgrade && ..etc doe dan gaat er een update programmatje starten.
<cc_INC> Hoe zet ik dat uit?
<cc_INC> Irritant is dat. Dan moet ik elke keer op closed klikken
<commandoline> dat gebeurt omdat die updater automatisch start als er updates beschikbaar zijn, en het tweede commando van de twee installeert die pas
<commandoline> (het commando is dus zeg maar niet snel genoeg)
<commandoline> je kan het wel uitzetten, maar dan waarschuwt 'ie normaal ook niet meer
<commandoline> (als er dus updates zijn en je niet dat commando gebruikt)
<cc_INC> Oh... :(
<cc_INC> Niet uitzetten dus!
<commandoline> eigenlijk is dat commando handmatig draaien dus ook niet nodig, want de computer komt zelf wel met 't grafische equivalent om de zoveel tijd
<commandoline> (wat nu dus 'in de weg' zit)
<cc_INC> Okay. Thanks voor de uitleg commandoline
<commandoline> graag gedaan :)
<cc_INC> Dat maakt Ubuntu zo handig voor beginners dus :)
<cc_INC> Hiervoor heb ik 2 jaar Crunchbang Linux gebruikt. Ben gewend geraakt om me updates via commandline binnen te halen :)
<commandoline> inderdaad :)
<cc_INC> tweaks zijn wel een heel stuk makkelijker op Xubuntu/Ubuntu
<cc_INC> Met openbox jad ik altij wel het gevoel dat ik aan het tweaken was :)
<StefandeVries> OpenBox is leuk :)
<StefandeVries> Heb er een installatietutorial over, icm debian 6 :P
<cc_INC> Koel. Ja Openbox is echt leuk....en SNEL!!
<cc_INC> Jeezus
<cc_INC> Maar door tijd tekort ben ik overgestapt naar iets makkelijker en sneller Xubuntu
<cc_INC> Als ik wat meer tijd heb ga ik wel weer spelen met Crunchbang.
<Idroy> StefandeVries, volgens mij heb ik die tutorial al een keer opgevolgd, het werkte inderdaad prima dat openbox, enige wat miste was geluid, toch?
<StefandeVries> Uh, ja
<StefandeVries> Maar sudop apt-get install alsa lost dat gauw op :P
<cc_INC> ALSA instaleren?
<StefandeVries> sudo*
<cc_INC> Je was me voor :)
<Idroy> ye klopt
<StefandeVries> Vlugge typer :P
<cc_INC> Ik heb een handicap man. Ben Surinamer, wij zijn niet zo snel :)
<StefandeVries> Oh, dat wist ik niet :0
<StefandeVries> (Dat je Surinamer was)
<cc_INC> Is ook moeilijk te zien vanaf IRC hé?
<StefandeVries> Nou, tussen de letters door..
<StefandeVries> Zie je inderdaad niks. :P
<cc_INC> Ik ben in elk geval erg beniewd wat 12.4 gaat brengen. Komt er trouwens een LoCo release party ofzo?
<StefandeVries> Er zijn plannen/ideeën voor ja :)
<commandoline> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/release-party-2012/ <- zie het topic net
<StefandeVries> Nog errug in de kinderschoenen
<cc_INC> Koel! Thnx commandoline ik vlieg er al naar toe..
<cc_INC> Las ik het trouwens goed dat 12.4 geen java meer gaat ondersteunen ofzo?
<commandoline> cc_INC: nee, het ligt wat ingewikkelder
<commandoline> er zijn twee implementaties van Java. Tot nu toe werd de sun-versie als de 'officiele' gezien.
<commandoline> nu wordt het degene die Ubuntu standaard installeert
<cc_INC> aha
<commandoline> en om die te promoten maakt Oracle (het bedrijf achter de eerste) het illegaal om de eerste mee te leveren
<commandoline> waardoor de tweede (die compleet open source is), een boost krijgt :)
<commandoline> alleen maar positief, dus.
<cc_INC> Oracle ken ik alleen van werk ervaring heb jaren lang met Oracle Finance gewerkt.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, hoe verloopt de meeting?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, de meeting is inmiddels afgelopen, en de bot heeft zijn werk uitstekend gedaan. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben met de notulen bezig (notulist was afwezig), erg handig dus. :D
<JanC> OpenJDK was altijd al de enige officieel ondersteunde Java in Ubuntu
<commandoline> ja, ik bedoelde meer in het algemeen
<commandoline> momenteel is het ubuntumarktaandeel helaas nog niet groot genoeg om dat aan elkaar gelijk te kunnen stellen :P
<commandoline> maar je hebt natuurlijk gelijk :)
<JanC> maar Sun Java werd ook geleverd omdat sommige foutegeprogrammeerde software enkel daarmee werkte...
<JanC> en aangezien Sun geen security releases voor Sun Java meer vrij geeft voor herdistributie...
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, mooI! :)
<StefandeVries> Is de log online?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep, die staat online, inclusief de samenvatting. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is die trouwens voor iedereen in te zien?
<StefandeVries> Als ze het lognummer weten wel.
<StefandeVries> Maar dat is zo goed als uitgesloten
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Want we hebben ooit afgesproken met het bestuur besloten te vergaderen ivm. privacy sponsoren etc.
<StefandeVries> Snap ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat is dus prima zo.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :)
 * commandoline heeft net getest wat de kans is dat het gegokt wordt :P
<StefandeVries> Ik kan ook het betreffende log wissen als je het lokaal opgeslagen hebt.
<commandoline> en die kans is niet groot :)
<commandoline> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA <- zo, officieel opgegeven :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline, nice! :)
<Idroy> nice
<commandoline> :)
<cc_INC> Hey jongens ik moet er vandoor. Duty calls. Spreek jullie.
<commandoline> dag cc_INC
<cc_INC> Fijne avond hé!
<commandoline> jij ook :)
<StefandeVries> Doeidoei!
<idefix> heb ik 32 bit .deb of 64 bit .deb?
<OerHeks> uname -a
<idefix> 2.6.32-37.gen...... dus 32 bit?
<OerHeks> dat is de kernel, wat staat er aan het eind ?
<idefix> c #81-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 20:35:14 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<idefix> vincent@vincent-desktop:~$
<OerHeks> of plak de hele zin
<OerHeks> ja troll lekker verder
<idefix> hey sorry, ik had een regel teveel geselecteerd
<OerHeks> ja 585 is 32 bit
<OerHeks> ehm 686
<idefix> en dan gewoon GDebi Package Installer (default) en bidden?
<OerHeks> met x86_64  had je 64 bit
<OerHeks> via softwarecentrum ?
<idefix> dat GDebi lukt dus niet, nu heb ik een deb bestand in mijn download folder staan
<idefix> die kan ik gewoon runnen met ./bestand.deb?
<idefix> OerHeks?
<OerHeks> je kan hem gewoon aanklikken ja
<OerHeks> of cd Downloads && sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<OerHeks> naam kan je makkelijk vinden met [tab]  autocomplete
<OerHeks> GD [tab] denk ik in dit geval :P
<idefix> moet ik nu het deb-bestand op 777 zetten of iets minder radicaal?
<idefix> ik ben de root maar ik ben ook een user
<OerHeks> dat hoeft nooit, vziw
<idefix> als ik als user gewoon chmod +x zeg dat zou toch het mooiste zijn
<idefix> hij is niet voor niks rood aangegeven lijkt me zo
<OerHeks> door sudo heb je diezelfde rechten.
<OerHeks> ubuntu heeft geen root account, de 1e gebruiker die aangemaakt word op de desktop heeft die rechten.
<OerHeks> dit is het grote verschil ubuntu <> andere linux versies
<idefix> maar het sudo password is hetzelfde als mijn password
<idefix> -maar
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> jouw account staat in de sudoers file
<idefix> dus maakt het niks uit of ik sudo ./bgoogle-talkplugin_current_i386.deb typ of ./google-talkplugin_current_i386.deb
<idefix> waar vind ik die file?
<OerHeks> je kan die uitbreiden met andere accounts die je aanmaakt op je desktop
<idefix> dan krijg je twee kapiteins op een schip!
<OerHeks>  /etc/sudoers
<OerHeks> ja
<idefix> lijkt me niet zo'n heel goed idee in principe
<OerHeks> standaard gebeurt dit niet.
<OerHeks> maar het kan, als je dat wilt.
<idefix> heb je misschien ervaring met google talkplugin?
<OerHeks> nee, niet echt.
<OerHeks> die heeft weleens voor problemen gezorgd, ik weet niet hoe de status nu is.
<StefandeVries> idefix: voor hulpvragen hebben we #ubuntu-nl
<idefix> of zou ik toch 64.bit deb moeten hebben selecteren?
<MrChrisDruif> idefix; hmm?
<StefandeVries> idefix: voor hulpvragen hebben we #ubuntu-nl
<OerHeks> je gaf zelf aan i686 dus 32 bitjes
<OerHeks> cd Downloads && sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<MrChrisDruif> OerHeks; kan je ook gewoon sudo dpkg -i ~/Downloads/package_name.deb doen
<MrChrisDruif> Maar waar hebben we het eigenlijk over? ^_^
<StefandeVries> Over niets :0
<StefandeVries> Over iets dat in #ubuntu-nl thuishoort :p
<idefix> gmail heeft een webcam chat utility geprogrammeert
<OerHeks> sjorrie
<idefix> laten wij daar verder chatten dan
<StefandeVries> Graag ;)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-22
<Idroy> tiempjuuh, weer terug bij je ouwe nickname? :P
<tiempjuuh> ghehe, ik zit nu bij mijn oma, op die pc heb ik het nog niet veranderd :P
<timo^> beter zo?
<Idroy> maakt mij niet uit hoor ;)
<Idroy> timo^, ik zag dat je me logo als avatar gebruikt op het forum? :P
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik zit nu Raymundo te helpen met zijn CoC
<Idroy> Ronnie, Raymundo heeft de coc getekend, alvast toevoegen aan het artwork team? Hij heeft btw dat schema ook ontvangen van mij.
<Ronnie> Idroy: prima, voeg hem toe aan het team :D
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> toegevoegd
<timo^> Idroy: ja, dat klopt :)
<timo^> hij is erg mooi
<timo^> heb je hem ook in 100X100?
<Idroy> kan hem wel ff voor je maken
<timo^> als je dat wilt doen :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: wat heb je gemaakt>
<timo^> ik moet even de  buuv uitlaten ;P
<Idroy> ronnie, timo^  gebruikt een ongebruikt logo van het mwanzo team (zo'n vlinder)
<timo^> van de zijkant
<timo^> ik heb hem van leoquant gekregen
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/4OOpx4YKjGiOUOLs8dLtWC
<Idroy> 100x100
<Idroy> in .png
<timo^> thnx
<timo^> ik ga er zo mee aan de slag, eerst teatime ;)
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> ik ga ff rebooten
<Idroy> brb
<timo^> zo, dank Idroy :)
<Idroy> np
<timo^> :)_
<Idroy> ik ga nu saints row doen, cya later
<timo^> later
<MrChrisDruif> asfyxia? Die naam heb ik volgens mij niet eerder voorbij zien komen
<commandoline> hmm, wat meer op het forum komen dan, MrChrisDruif ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, owkay. Dan weet ik genoeg commandoline ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Alles lekker?
<StefandeVries> Jawel.
<StefandeVries> Morgen nog wat video opnemen en uploaden :)
<MrChrisDruif> Goed zo...nu met gezicht? =P
<StefandeVries> Nou, dat wordt lastig.
<Idroy> of je doet het net als deadmau5 en daft punk enzo, Gewoon een helm op doen met allerlei lampje erop enzo
<Idroy> moet je dan nog wel eerst maken
<StefandeVries> Dan moet de camera verder weg en ik heb nog steeds geen aparte geluidskabel.
<MrChrisDruif> Gewoon even een shot van je gezicht ;-)
<StefandeVries> M'n avatar heeft een deel van m'n gezicht. :P
<MrChrisDruif> En waar is je avatar?
<commandoline> forum misschien :P?
<StefandeVries> Of Twitter.
<StefandeVries> Of m'n YouTube-account :P
<MrChrisDruif> Aha
<StefandeVries> http://www.twitter.com/StdeVr
<StefandeVries> En dan op het gezicht klikken, weet je wel :
<MrChrisDruif> Heey...ook een bril o-o
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Lenzen kan ik niet verdragen.
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^ ik ook ^_^
<StefandeVries> Er zit iets in lenzenvloeistof waar ik niet tegen kan.
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<StefandeVries> Geen idee wát, maar ik krijg dan echt ontzettend dikke rooie ogen.
<StefandeVries> En een bril vind ik ook gewoon..handiger.
 * MrChrisDruif heeft nooit lenzen geprobeerd
<MrChrisDruif> Leek me alleen maar gedoe
<StefandeVries> Men zegt dat ik er beter uitzie zonder bril, maar ja. Rode ogen heb ik er niet voor over.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik vind mezelf er ook leuker uitzien zonder bril
<StefandeVries> Waarom probeer je dan geen lenzen te dragen?
<MrChrisDruif> Weet niet
<MrChrisDruif> Gedoe =P
<StefandeVries> Ik vond het maar eng, zo dicht bij je oog :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ga eens naar bed toe. Tot later!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-23
<StefandeVries> Welkom, Debian 6 :D
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-24
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen :)
<StefandeVries> Poging 2
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<timo^> ha StefandeVries
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-25
<CasW> :P
<StefandeVries> Wb, Thomas_de_Graaff
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-12-17
<Jonathanc> hoi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-12-18
<TimoBruins> jo?
<hannie> trijntje, als je er bent: moet ik popcon by_inst downloaden?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-12-20
<Timo> trijntje: ping
<trijntje> pong Timo
<Timo> hehe, sorry, beetje laat :P
<Timo> hoe heette die website ook weer waarop je vertaligen van verschillende projecten kunt vergelijken trijntje?
<trijntje> Timo: opentran
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-12-17
<Soul-Sing> q
<Soul-Sing> candidates
<Soul-Sing> [ ]
<Soul-Sing> for all
<Soul-Sing> g
<Soul-Sing> 2
<Soul-Sing> G
<Soul-Sing> do
<Soul-Sing> for
<Soul-Sing> i
<Soul-Sing> 2f
<Soul-Sing> 1
<Soul-Sing> ::
<Soul-Sing> 8
<Soul-Sing> g
<Soul-Sing> do
<Soul-Sing> if for all
<Soul-Sing> j
<Soul-Sing> 2f
<Soul-Sing> 1
<Soul-Sing> ::
<Soul-Sing> 8
<Soul-Sing> g
<Soul-Sing> ; j
<Soul-Sing> 6
<Soul-Sing> =
<Soul-Sing> i
<Soul-Sing> :
<Soul-Sing> F
<Soul-Sing> j
<Soul-Sing> (
<Soul-Sing> g
<Soul-Sing> ) =
<Soul-Sing> F
<Soul-Sing> j
<Soul-Sing> (
<Soul-Sing> q
<Soul-Sing> )
<Soul-Sing> then
<Soul-Sing> candidates
<Soul-Sing> candidates + (
<Soul-Sing> g; j
<Soul-Sing> )
<Soul-Sing> end if
<Soul-Sing> end for
<Soul-Sing> end for
<Soul-Sing> if
<Soul-Sing> length(candidates) = 1
<Soul-Sing> then
<Soul-Sing> g; j
<Soul-Sing> candidates[0]
<Soul-Sing> if
<Soul-Sing> j
<Soul-Sing> 2f
<Soul-Sing> cookies?, video, timezone, supercookies
<Soul-Sing> g
<Soul-Sing> then
<Soul-Sing> return
<Soul-Sing> g
<Soul-Sing> else
<Soul-Sing> #
<Soul-Sing> j
<Soul-Sing> 2f
<Soul-Sing> user
<Soul-Sing> agent, http
<Soul-Sing> accept, plugins, fonts
<Soul-Sing> g
<Soul-Sing> if
<Soul-Sing> SequenceMatcher(
<Soul-Sing> F
<Soul-Sing> j
<Soul-Sing> (
<Soul-Sing> g
<Soul-Sing> )
<Soul-Sing> ; F
<Soul-Sing> j
<Soul-Sing> (
<Soul-Sing> q
<Soul-Sing> )
<Soul-Sing> ).ratio()
<Soul-Sing> <
<Soul-Sing> 0
<Soul-Sing> :
<Soul-Sing> 85
<Soul-Sing> then
<Soul-Sing> return
<Soul-Sing> g
<Soul-Sing> end if
<Soul-Sing> end if
<Soul-Sing> end if
<Soul-Sing> return
<Soul-Sing> NULL
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2015-12-18
<CasW> Huh. Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo is niet zo actief meer, begrijp ik? :P Met enkel nog jij en een stel bots?
